#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  من القلب ................ (1) كيف نكون شعب متحضر

## قلب مصر

مــ القلب


أهلا بيكم أبناء مصر

وحشتوني قوي

اسمحوا لي افتح معاكم واحة للتلاقي والنقاش مـ القلب

مــ القلب حنتكلم مع بعض

 حنقول وحنحكي ع اللي جوانا

مـ القلب حنتكلم في كل حاجة

حنشوف الواقع بقلوبنا 

ونناقش كل ما يتعلق بمصر 

وكل اللي بيحصل في مجتمعنا 

وكل ما يمس إنسانيتنا 

وأكيد مش حننسى أفكارنا وعقولنا ......

حنقرا ماضينا ونعيش حاضرنا ونتمنى مستقبلنا 

كل حاجة ممكن نتكلم فيها 

طالما مـ القلب وحتوصل لـلـ القلب

تعالوا نفتح قلوبنا على قلوب بعض

أكيد حنتعلم من بعض ، وجايز نتأثر ببعض

بس المهم أن كلامنا يكون مـ القلب

تابعوا معانا أولى حلقات
مـ القلب

----------


## قلب مصر

مــ القلب (1)
 كيف نكون شعب متحضر

دائما نسمع مقولة دول العالم الثالث ...... الدول المتخلفة

وتصنف مصر دوليا ضمن مجموعة دول العالم الثالث ، المتخلفة حضاريا كما يقولون
أصدقكم القول أحزن بشدة كلما سمعتهم يصفون مصر ويسمونها بالتخلف 

فكرت كثيرا فيما هي المعايير التي يُقاس بها تحضر الشعوب

هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟

أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب  ؟

أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟

أم أنها منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير 

أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى لا أعلمها ولم ترد على بالي ؟

حقيقة احترت بين كل تلك المعايير ....

وأحترت أكثر في رغبتي الأكيدة بانتقال مصر لمصاف دول العالم المتحضر ، وكيف من الممكن أن يتحقق ذلك

هي دعوة مفتوحة للنقاش في كيف نكون شعب متحضر

اسمحوا لي أن ابدأ بعرض وجة نظري
 على تلك التساؤلات التي احترت فيها  ..............

هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟
إذا كان هذا هو المعيار الذي يقاس به التحضر 
فهل مجرد اختلاف العقيدة بيننا وبين واضعي معايير التحضر يجعلنا من الدول المتخلفة ...
وإذا كان الالتزام بعقيدة هو المعيار ...
فهل تروا معي أن الشعوب المتحضرة كما يطلقون عليها ملتزمة دينيا للدرجة التي يوصفون بها بأنهم متحضرون
أم أن الانفلات الديني والتسيب الأخلاقي الذي نراه يتمركز في الشعوب المتحضرة كما يطلقون عليها هو معيار التقدم  والحضارة 
ويكون الشعار 
أنزع دينك والتزامك بمبادئه تكن أكثر تحضراً !!!!!

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟
إذا كان هذا هو المعيار فهل تجدوا أن علماء العرب ومصر لم يؤسسوا النهضة العلمية التي بنت عليها أوروبا حضارتها بالكامل واعتبرتها الأساس العلمي لكل نظرياتها العلمية الحديثة والقديمة
بدءا من حساب الوقت والفلك وحتى الطب وسائر العلوم الأخرى

مع الاعتراف الدولى بأن علماء مصر من أمهر العلماء على مستوى العالم ولكن مع تغيير بيئتهم المتخلفة التي تعلموا فيها !!!!!!!
وهل هنا نستطيع أن نصف الوطن بالتخلف والبيئة الفاسدة التي لا تساعد على نمو الموهبة العلمية .
أم أن مجرد خروجهم من وطن بلا إمكانيات مادية وذهابهم لدولة قادرة ماديا على توفير الإمكانات العلمية 
يجعلنا نُصنف على أننا متخلفون علميا ؟؟

ما الذي ينقصنا من وجهة نظركم حتى ننهض بشباب العلماء في مصر ونجعلهم وقودا للعلم داخل مصر وليس خارجها ؟؟

أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟
إذا كان تحضر الأمم يقاس بمدى ثقافتها تعالوا نبحث كيف نرتقى ثقافيا وتعليميا بأبناء مصر حتى نصل بهم للمستوى الثقافي الذي يؤهلهم للدخول في مصاف الدول المتقدمة
بالرغم من أن عدد المثقين في مصر يفوق بنسبة عالية عدد المثقين في أي دولة من المصنفة حضاريا كدولة أولى
وبالرغم من أن مبدعينا في مختلف المجالات الثقافية على درجة عالية من الوعي والابداع بما يتوازي مع مبدعي الدول المتقدمة ولا يقل عنها بل يفوقها.

وبالنسبة لتاريخنا فلا جدال أن مصر بحضارتها القديمة سببا قويا للتحضر لا تملكه أيا من الدول المصنفة حاليا ضمن الدول المتقدمة

أم أن التصنيف الدولي يعتمد أو يتعمد – لا فرق – أن ينحي التاريخ جانبا وأن يعتمد على الحاضر وإنجازاته فقط وليذهب التاريخ إلى مزبلة النسيان

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب  ؟
حقيقة هناك الكثير من الممكن أن يُقال في معيار السلوك
بالفعل نفتقد للكثير من ضوابط السلوك المتعارف عليها 
ولكن هل الشعب بجميع فئاته يفتقد لتلك الضوابط السلوكية الصحيحة ؟ 
أم أن ما يظهر للعيان وبشكل واضح ويتعمد الإعلام تسليط الضوء عليه أصبح هو السمة التي تسم جميع أفراد الشعب بسوء السلوك ؟
مع اعترافي الكامل بأنني أصطدم بنماذج سلوكية غريبة أصبحت أراها في الشارع المصري 
ودعوني اتساءل أيضا 
ما هي علاقة السلوك كمعيار للتقدم بمنظومة تفتقر إلى الإدارة والمنهج العلمي السليم والسلطة الديكتاتورية ..... الخ

هل كل هذا له علاقة بالسلوك ؟
أرى أن أزمة السلوك التي نعاني منها في مصرنا 
مرتبطة بداية بفساد الإدارة وفساد السلطة التي ترتب عليها جبريا سوء السلوك ومن ثم ظهور الأزمة وبجلاء في الآونة الأخيرة

أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟
نحن بالفعل دولة فقيرة ماديا بالرغم من كل كنوزنا الطبيعية ومواردنا التي تأتي من خلال مشاريع وطنية أساسية
ولكن كثرة العدد مع ثبات الموارد يؤدي في النهاية إلى ما يعرف بحالة فقر الشعب وتضاؤل الدخل الشهري مقارنة بالدول الأجنبية الأخرى

ولكن هل مجرد الفقر المادي يضعنا في مصاف الدول المتخلفة ؟؟؟!!!!!
وهل نحن دولة فقيرة بالفعل ؟
أم أن هناك سوء لتوزيع مواردنا ناتج عن سوء الإدارة والحكم
أدى إلى ما نراه من حالة الفقر المادي بالرغم من كثرة مواردنا الطبيعية ومشاريعنا الوطنية

أم أنها منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير 

أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى لا أعلمها ولم ترد على بالي ؟

لا أعلم حقيقة ولكنى سأترك الرد على هاتين النقطتين في تساؤلاتي لكم فبالتأكيد الحوار من خلال مشاركات أبناء مصر سيُظهر نقاطا غائبة 
ونضع أيدينا على كيفية وضع مصر ضمن مصاف الدول المتحضرة

وهذا ما نأمله جميعا ونتمناه 

قولوا لنا كيف ترون مصر متحضرة ؟؟

وماهي المعايير التي يجب علينا اتباعها حتى نكون متحضرين أولا أمام الله ثم أمام أنفسنا ؟

وماهي السلوكيات التي يجب علينا اتباعها

شاركونا الحوار والرأي ووجهة النظر

وتعالوا نشارك ونتفاعل ونتكلم 

بس المهم .... يكون ........
مــ القلب
مع
قلب مصر

----------


## زهــــراء

*أنا حابة أشوف حوار أبناء مصر من القلب فعلاً..
حجزت مكاني ومتابعة معكم إن شاء الله ..
قلب مصر..لكِ من القلب خالص التحايا ..*

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

تقاس تقدم الشعوب بسلوكياتها وأخلاقها إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت .
يقاس تحضر الشعوب بالظواهر العامة وليست الحالات الفردية ، هناك ظاهرة عندما أقول ظاهرة أي انها تعني نسبة كبيرة من المجتمع عندما أقول أن هناك ظواهر إجتماعية تحدث في المجتمع المصري جديدة أي أنها ظواهر تهز كيان المجتمع المصري بأكملة ظاهرة الرشوة المحسوبية انعدام الضمير ، عدم اتقان العمل الشللية ، ضياع بعض القيم الإخلاقية التردي في مستوى الذوق العام ، عدم التزام بالقوانين ، عدم إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه ، التخلي عن الإنانية الفردية ووضع الوطن في الدرجة الأولى من الأهمية ، عدم وجود قدوة ناجحة واتخاذ القدوة من المغنين ، عدم القدرة على حل الأزمات ، انعدام الرؤية ، التخطيطات العشوائية في الحكومة وكل مؤسسة ، التردي في الإعلام .

عندما نقيس تحضر البلدان نقيسها 
أولا الأخلاق العامة 
ثانيا الظواهر الإجتماعية 
ثالثا العلم ليس بالحالات الفردية بل العلم على المستوى العام نسبة الأمية البطاة حالة المثفقين أصحاب الشهادات الاختراعات المشاريع التي تطبق من الأبحاث العلمية ، تجميع كل ما يخص البحث العلمي.
رابعا :درجة الالتزام بالقوانين والدستور من كل من الحكومة والشعب
خامسا:درجة التقدم الاقتصادي والصناعي والزراعي وكل المجالات.
سادسا : طموح المواطنين بالنسبة لبلادهم ولحياتهم الخاصة.
سابعا: علاقة المواطن بالحكومة إذ أن التنافر بينهم ووجود هوة يجعل المواطن لا قدوة له ويصبح في حالة تمرد دائم.
ثامنا : أما الالتزام الديني فهو في المرتبة الأخيرة لأن الله يقول في كتابة ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة والإسلام لا يفرض بحد السيف وإنما يحبب للقلوب والدين أصله الأخلاق

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

كي نصبح شعب متحضر يجب الالتزام بالمقايسس السابقة الاخلاق والسلوكيات والحد من الظواهر الاجتماعية السلبية و التقدم العلمي على جميع المستويات ومن ثم الالتزام بالقوانين والدستور هذا بالنسبة للشعب.
والسؤال هنا كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأمور عمليا و الاجابة بسيطة
1ـ تكاتف الجمعيات الأهلية على استقطاب المواطنين وتعلمهم السلوكيات الايجابية
2ـ العمل على ايجاد قدوة ولأن المواطن يستمتع بالقدوة من المغنيين والممثلين فيجب أن يحض إعلامنا على الفضيلة ووجود قدوة في المسلسلات ناجحة والأفلام.
3ـ وجود القدوة من الدعاة والوعاظ اعترضت مصر على عمر خالد بالرغم من أنه نجح ان يصل لقلوب الشباب وأوصل رسالات أخلاقية عالية علينا إيجاد قدوة من هذا النوع وبأسرع وقت.
4ـ حملات التوعية .
5ـ وجود رادع بالنسبة للمنحرفين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلبُ مصر
عودةٌ رائعة
وموضوعٌ رائع
يفتحُ مساحاتٍ ألوانها متداخلة حدَّ التعقيد
فيما يخص توصيف التخلف والتحضر 
ومن ثمَّ إلقاء الضوء على ماتتصف به المجتمعات المتخلفة والمجتمعات المتحضرة
وأرى أن مفردات هذا التوصيف كثيرة وأسبابها متنوعة

تسجيل حضور
مع العودة للرد باستفاضة

ربما أبدأُ من مفهوم نسبية أينيشتاين وأتبعها بالإنسان المتمرد ل " ألبير كامو "
ومن المؤكد أن ال social anthropology سيفيدنا كثيرا في هذا الموضوع
من حيث مفردات التوصيف من خلال التظرية التطورية والنظرية البنائية الوظيفية
وعرض رأي علماء النظريتين فيما يخص التخلف والتحضر ....
ولسوف أعرض لبعض آراء علماء التصوف والفلسفة وعلم الكلام وعلم الإجتماع عند العرب
فيما يخص هذا الموضوع الثري ....

قلبُ مصر

تحياتي

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أنا حابة أشوف حوار أبناء مصر من القلب فعلاً..
> حجزت مكاني ومتابعة معكم إن شاء الله ..
> قلب مصر..لكِ من القلب خالص التحايا ..*


أهلا بيكي يا زهراء  :f: 
أنا كمان حابة انك تشوفي الحوار ، لأنك جزء لا يتجزأ من أبناء مصر  :: 
ولأن كلامنا أكيد حيمس حاجات في قلبك وعايزين نعرف وجهة نظرك فيها ايه
في انتظارك دايما يا زهراء  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*معذرة أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
الموضوع منقوووووووول . . .  والموضوع الأصلي على هذا الرابط 










[line]

وبعد تلك المقدمة الإفتكاسية المرعبة  أؤكد أن الموضوع منقول إلينا من . . . قلب مصر النابض بحب مصر 

إسمحي لي أختنا الفاضلة بمشاركتك موضوعك ومحاولة الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة وتسجيل رأيي الشخصي في مضمون الحوار بصفة عامة 

هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟

طبقاً للمعايير الدولية السائدة في القرن العشرين والتي إمتدت إلى القرن الحادي والعشرين فإن مسألة العقيدة والإلتزام الديني لا تندرج ضمن تلك المعايير ولكنها ضرورية وحتمية لإقامة مجتمع ولم شتات أمة  .

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟
أيضاً مسألة العلم والتعلم قد تكون إحدى المعايير ولكنها ليست من المعايير الفاصلة في تقييم مدى تحضر  مجتمع أو أمة بالرغم أنها ضرورية كخطوة أولى في طريق الحضارة .

أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟
الثقافة والتاريخ يمكن أن تكون وسام علي صدر المجتمع أو تاج على رأسه ولكنهما تراث وإرث محلي لايخضع للمعايير العالمية الحديثة في قياس مستوى تحضر أمة .

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب ؟
ربما يكون للسلوكيات دور ولكنه دور نسبي متموج ومتأرجح ويحتاج إلى قاعدة ارتكاز  واسعة  وقوية ومتعددة الضلاع .

أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟

ماهو المعنى الدقيق  للجملة ( غنى الدولة ) هل المقصود به ماتحتويه من موارد وثروات كامنة أم ما تستطيع الدولة إنتاجه وطرحه إلى السوق  أم  ماتستطيع تسويقه خارج حدودها    

أم أنها منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير 

نعم هي منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير بالإضافة إلى  معايير أخرى ربما كانت الأكثر تأثيراً في تصنيف المستوى الحضاري للأمم والشعوب . 

أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى لا أعلمها ولم ترد على بالي ؟
*
*النهضة الصناعية والتكنولوجية ومعدل النمو الإقتصادي ومتوسط مستوى الدخل والرفاهية للفرد 
تلك هي العوامل المؤثرة في التصنيف الحضاري للدول في القرنين العشرين والحادي والعشرين 
هب أن هناك مجتمع ملتزم دينياً وأخلاقياً زاخر بالمثقفين والعلماء يعيش على أرض ممتلئة بالثروات وبالرغم من هذا لايُنتج  ولا يصنع ولا يطور ولا يبني ولا يتاجر فثرواته كامنة متجمدة وثقافته متنافرة وعلماؤه مهاجرون ومابقي منهم مقيدون فأصبحو كمستودعات لحقظ البيانات والمعلومات لاشك بأنه سيبدو في التصنيف الحضاري الحديث مجتمع خامل فقير فبالعلم والمال يبني الناس ملكهم  والعلم والمال هنا ليسا كافيين وحدهما لبناء الحضارة ولكن يجب أن تتوفر أيضاً الرغبة في البناء  والبناء هنا لايتوقف عند البناء العقاري والمعماري فقط ولكن يمتد إلى البناء الفكري والأخلاقي والسلوكي وتلك لبنات بناء إنسان  قادر على بناء حضارة .
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هى منظومة متكاملة * 
*أ**ساسها الحكم الرشيد والحاكم الرشيد*
*ونحن ينقصنا الأثنين*
*وبس خلاص*

*وخلى بالكم وكلام فى سركم*
*شفتوا أو سمعتوا عن دولة من العالم الأول*
*أو حتى من العالم الثانى*
*يحكمها عسكريون*
*ونحن يحكمنا عسكريين*
*منذ 23 يوليو 1952*
*وتيجوا أنتم تتعجبوا وتسألوا ليه مصر*
*من دول العالم الثالث!*

**
*محمد نجيب*




*أنور السادات*

*حسنى مبارك*



*؟*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*من التالى*



*وهاكم كلام راجل عاقل ومدير دولى ناجح* 
*يصلح أن يكون حاكم رشيد* 




*البرادعى: غياب «الحكم الرشيد» سبب أزمة المنطقة.. وعشوائيات مصر أقل من المستوى الآدمى*

* كتب*   نادين قناوى    ١٢/ ٢/ ٢٠٠٩
البرادعى

قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس هيئة الطاقة الذرية، إن الوضع الحالى الذى تشهده منطقة الشرق الأوسط يعد مأساوياً، واصفاً إياها بأنها تعيش وسط فوضى المجازر، حيث تعانى بعض البلاد فيها من ويلات «الحرب»، وأوشك البعض الآخر منها على الدخول فى حروب مماثلة. 
وأضاف البرادعى، خلال الندوة التى عقدتها الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة أمس، حول الأمن العالمى والإقليمى: «إن منطقة الشرق الأوسط تشهد الآن أكبر مشهد فوضوى رأيته فى حياتى، فبعض بلادها تعانى الحرب، والبعض الآخر أوشك على الدخول فيها، وأعتقد أن ما حدث الشهر الماضى بين الدول العربية، كان أكبر دليل على الوضع المأساوى الذى نعيشه».
وأضاف البرادعى: «هذا الوضع الفوضوى لن ينتهى سوى بحل القضية الفلسطينية وانتهائها»، معتبراً أن مشكلة المنطقة قديماً كانت تكمن فى الصراع المصرى ـ الإسرائيلى، أما الآن فإن أهم التحديات تكمن فى وجود (سلام) بين العرب وبعضهم البعض». 
وأرجع البرادعى ما تعيشه المنطقة من «فوضوية» إلى سببين، الأول يأتى لغياب ما سماه «الحكم الرشيد» فى المنطقة بما أدى إلى جعل شعوب المنطقة «قانعة» ولا تحصل على حقوقها الأساسية، مشيراً إلى زيارته لإحدى المناطق العشوائية فى مصر منذ يومين، 
وقال: «فوجئت بالمستوى المتدنى للمعيشة، والتى تعد أقل كثيراً من المستوى الآدمى، فكيف يمكن أن يستمر مثل هذا الوضع ونحن نطمح فى الارتقاء بالمستوى المعيشى، وكيف لهذا أن يساعد فى تأسيس السلام الاجتماعى الذى نأمله بالمنطقة». 
وأشار البرادعى إلى أن السبب الثانى يكمن فى معاملة شعوب المنطقة بنوع من الظلم من العالم الخارجى، مؤكداً أن هذا جعل شعوب المنطقة تشعر بوجود «مؤامرة» ضد العالم الإسلامى، معتبراً فى الوقت نفسه أن السببين يعدان «مزيجاً مثالياً» للتطرف فى المنطقة.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل أعتبر مشاركتى السابقة  كانت صدمة عصبية * 
*أصابت الهدف مباشرة فسقط جميع المشاركين * 
*بالضربة القاضية الفنية*

----------


## Meda kaBbOo

> [
> فكرت كثيرا فيما هي المعايير التي يُقاس بها تحضر الشعوب[/color]
> 
> هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟
> 
> أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟
> 
> أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟
> 
> ...







؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ 

اننى اتابع من قررررررررررررررررب جدا جدا جدا 

واعتقد انى هاقلب على مسلسل نووووووووووووووور

لأرى واشاهد هذه الحقات الهااااااااااااااااامه جدااااا


مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر

كلنا نعرف من هى مصرررر

ولاكن اريد ان اريكم بنظرى وعيناى مذا تعنى مصر لى

حرف ( م) مصيرها على يد حكامها ؟؟

حرف (ص) صابرين على الغلب والازلال ؟؟

حرف (ر) راضيين مبسوطين  وعال العال ؟؟


****************

قلب مصر موضوع شيق جدا 

وانتى فتحتى طريق للنقاش الجاااااااد

ولاكن معروف عننا ان انحناااااا بنحب الضحك 

اللى اكتشفتواااا فى الاونه الاخيررره انناااا مش بنقدر المسؤليه 

وفى عز شددتنا بنضحك ونقول على نفسنا صبوووووووورين 

الصبر انك توووووووووواجه عدوك بصبر وقوه احتمال 

بقلب غاضب ووجه لايعرف البسمه 

بسمه دى بنت خالى ؟؟ ( LOLo )


*****************



واعتقد ان موضوعك موضوع جدى جداااااااااا

ولاكن الاسئله التى ذكرتيها انهااااا فعلا ما نحاول ان نكتشفه هذه الايام فالدوله المصريه من وجهه نظرى لا يوجد لها او لديها اى من هذه الاسئله التى ذكرتيها . لا يوجد لا يوجد لا يوجد لا يوجد لا يوجد لايوجد



موضوع بجد هايل 

واحب ان اشكرك عليه وانا لى عووووووووده

أتيه وشكرا لكى بجد

على موضوعك الجميل والرائع

انتظر روائعك

ولكى كل ودى وعبير ورودى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة ... قلب مصر
تحياتى وتقديرى لموضوعك المتميز ...,,
 :f2: 
فى الواقع سيدتى نفس المشاعر التى تنتابك حينما نُوصف بالعالم الثالث الغير متحضر أو المتخلف... تنتابنى أنا أيضاً ...فأشعر بالضيق والإهانة... ولكنى أبداً لا أشعر بالظلم ....!!!
فنحن للأسف كذلك وتلك حقيقة لا نستطيع الهروب منها أو إنكارها كل مانستطيعه هو مواجهتها ومحاولة تغيير الواقع المهين الذى صرنا فيه اليوم...!!
إحترمت تساؤلاتك عن ماهى معايير التحضر وهى تساؤلات وجيهة وجديرة بأن نبحث لها عن إجابات شافية حتى نتلمس طريقنا نحو مجتمع متحضر وسأحاول أن أجيب معكِ عن هذه التساؤلات 



> هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟


التحضر لا يقاس أبداً بمدى (الإلتزام الدينى )سواء كان هذا المجتمع يدين بدين معين إذا إعتنقه أصبح متحضراً وإذا تركه لم يصبح كذلك ...أوبمدى الإلتزام الدينى لدين واحد يدين به هذا المجتمع ... سيدتى هناك مجتمعات وثنية لا تدين بأى دين سماوى أعتقد ان سمة التحضر هى السمة الغالبة على تلك المجتمعات والشعوب....!!!!
ولكنى أعتقد ان علاقة الدين بالتحضر تكمن فى مدى درجة إحترام هذا المجتمع لأديان مواطنيها مهما إختلفت وتنوعت ... هذه هى العلاقة الوحيدة التى أراها بين الدين والتحضر ... ولا يفوتنى ان أذكر هنا أن الإسلام هو أكثر الأديان إحتراماً وتسامحاً مع الأديان المخالفة له (ملحوظة... الإسلام هو الديانة الرسمية فى مصر ورغم تحضر هذا الدين العظيم إلا أننا أيضاً غير متحضرين) 



> أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟


بالتأكيد العلم هو معيار هام من معايير التحضر ولكنه غير كافى حتى وإن تحقق فى أروع وأقوى صوره فى ذلك المجتمع ... فإن إفتقد العلم مثلاً للأخلاق أو للقيم الإنسانية النبيلة و نسى هدفه الأسمى فى المحافظة على قيمة الحياة وأمن وأمان البشر وأصبح مصدر خطر حقيقى على الإنسان فإنه هنا يخرج من دائرة التحضر ليهوى فى هاوية الهمجية والتخلف حتى وإن تنكر فى رداء التحضر...,,
نحن لا نفتقد للعلم ولكننا نفتقد لثقافة العلم ... نفتقد الثقافة المشجعة والمنمية للطاقات والعقول وليست الطاردة لهذه العقول والقاتلة لمنابع الإبداع داخلها ... من هو المسئول عن ذلك إجابة هذا السؤال واسعة جداً وفضفاضة جداً ولكن أبرزها فى رأيى هى كبت الحريات وقتل روح الإبداع لدى الشباب....!!!



> أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟


سيدتى هناك شعوب ليس لها تاريخ ولم يكن لها فى يوم من الإيام أى حضارة وهى الآن على قمة هرم التحضر فى العالم أجمع والمثل الحى هنا هى أمريكا نفسها...!!!
لم يوجد شعب او امه حازت على تاريخ مشرف وحضارة أبهرت وتُبهر كل العالم حتى الآن مثلنا ومثل حضاراتنا ولكن شتان مابين حضاراتنا الغابرة وواقعنا المؤلم المشين ... الفيصل دوماً يا عزيزتى هو الواقع و الكائن اليوم...أجدادنا صنعوا حضارتهم التى أبهرت العالم ... فالنصنع نحن أيضاً حضارتنا التى تُبهر العالم ... فهذا هو أبعد المعايير عن قياس الحضارة فى رأيى الآن...!!



> أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب ؟


معايير من أقوى المعايير التى تقاس على أساسه درجة تحضر الشعوب...
ولكنه من أصعب المعايير أيضاً فى تطبيقه وإتخاذ السبل لتفعيله ... من الصعب أن تغيرى سلوكيات شعب دأب على السلوك الهمجى المتخلف وتعيدى تأهيله من جديد ليتبنى السلوكيات المتحضرة فى تعاملاته ...إنها منظومة غاية فى التعقيد تطلب تعاون وتضافر جهات شتى بدئاً من الأسرة (التى هى بالفعل تتبنى السلوك الهمجى)ودورها فى تنشأة الطفل الذى هو الثمرة التى يجب تعهدها لأنه هو من سيصنع المجتمع القادم المتحضر ومروراً بالشارع وضبطه وضبط سلوكياته عن طريق القوانين الصارمة فى البداية حتى يعتادها الناس ويفعلوها بغير رقيب ...للمدرسة وضبط منظومة التعليم المهترئة والمتدنية والتى تُخرج لنا الملايين من الجهلاء والأميين الحاملين للشهادات العليا...
لوسائل الإعلام التى فى مقدورها ان تُغيب أكثر العقول عبقرية وحكمة بما تقدمه من مواد تافهة تخاطب كل الغرائز البشرية ولا شئ غير الغرائز ...وتضافر المنظومة الأهم والأكثر والأعمق تأثيراًفى اى مجتمع وهى المنظومة الدينية التى يجب ان تخاطب الشباب بروح العصر وبتفهم كامل لإختلاف الأزمان والرغبات عند الشباب والعمل على توجيههم الوجهة السليمة نحو تدين معتدل ومتسامح ليكون سبب أساسى فى نهوض مجتمع وتحضره ...
الأمر صعب ... بل بالغ الصعوبة ...ولكنه أبداً ليس بمستحيل إن خلُصت النوايا وبدئنا من الآن العمل فى كل تلك الإتجاهات ...,,



> أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟


معيار غير أساسى ولا محورى فى قياس درجة تحضر الشعوب ... نرى شعوباً أصابتها التخمة من كثرة غناها وأموالها المكدسة فى كل بنوك العالم أو بما تمتلكه من ثروات هى مطمع لكل شعوب العالم ومع ذلك تفتقر لكل أسباب التحضر والرقى بين أفراد شعوبها وفى سلوكياتهم والأمثلة كثيرة ومعروفة للجميع بدون ذكر أسماء...
قلب مصر أعتذر بشدة عن الإطالة فقد كان عنوان موضوعك (من القلب) وكل مافعلته هو أن تركت قلبى يتحدث بدون رقيب ويبدو أن ما بداخله أكثر كثيراً مما كنت أتوقع ...,,
تحياتى عزيزتى مرة أخرى لموضوعك الرائع
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فى الواقع سيدتى نفس المشاعر التى تنتابك حينما نُوصف بالعالم الثالث الغير متحضر أو المتخلف... تنتابنى أنا أيضاً ...فأشعر بالضيق والإهانة... ولكنى أبداً لا أشعر بالظلم ....!!!


*عزيزتى جيهان* 
*أتشعرين بالضيق والإهانة فقط ولكنك لا تشعرين أبدا  بالظلم.....!!!!*
*أكيد أنت خالية البال (وربنا يديمها نعمة عليكى يا رب العالمين) ومعندكيشى مشكلة أو محضر فى قسم من أقسام الشرطة أو معروض أمام أحد النيابات أو معندكيشى أى قضية معروضة أمام القضاء المصرى البطئ بطئ السلحفاة...أنا أعرف كثير من لهم قضايا توفاهم الله من سنين طويلة ومازال ورثتهم تعرض قضاياهم أمام المحاكم المصرية وناهيك عن قضايا الأوقاف المصرية و القضاء البطئ هو ظلم بين!*

*أيرضيك مثل هذا الخبر التالى من مسئول مصرى رفيع المستوى (لا أدرى هل هناك مسئول مصرى تخين المستوى؟!):*

*د. مفيد* *شهاب : مصر «دولة متخلفة» لكن ليس لها «عملاء» فى الدول العربية مثل إيران*






> قلب مصر أعتذر بشدة عن الإطالة فقد كان عنوان موضوعك (من القلب) وكل مافعلته هو أن تركت قلبى يتحدث بدون رقيب ويبدو أن ما بداخله أكثر كثيراً مما كنت أتوقع ...,,
> تحياتى عزيزتى مرة أخرى لموضوعك الرائع


 
 :f2: *عزيزتى جيهان* 
إييه بقى حكاية إنك تركت قلبك يتحدث بدون رقيب  ...أنا شايف إن كل كلامك عقلانى جدا خارج من العقل وليس من القلب...كلام فى سرك العواطف هى اللى مرجعه مصر ألف سنه ورا...العاطفة هى التى جعلت رئيسنا مبارك يخطط ويدبر أن تعد العدة من سنين طويلة أن يرث  أبنه جمال الحكم سواء كان  هو حيا أو ميتا...وأنا لى وجهة نظر خاصة جدا إذا الأسرة أصلحت حالها بدون أن تصلح المنظومة كلها من حالها فهو هباءا منثورا ولكى يتم ذلك كله لا بد من مدير ناجح يدير هذه العملية وهذا المدير الناجح كان يسمى فى الزمن الماضى الراعى  الرشيد والصالح والقوى والعادل.... :f2:

----------


## salwaroshdy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اود ان ابدي راي في المعاني المختلفة التي ذكرتوها في معني الحضرة 
لان الحضار بمعناها الواسع هي قياس الثقافة والعلوم والعدات والتقاليد والتقد العلمي وغيرها ولكني اعتقد ان الحضارة الان اصبحت قاصرة علي من لديهم القدر علي السيطرة علي العالم وغزو المعتقدات واحتلال العقول وجلها لا تسطيع ان تنظر الي ما هو حولها بكامل ارادتها ولا كن من خلال ما هومسموح لها فل اذا كان هناك اراء وقيادات فعالة تسطيع ان تغير من تلك المفاهيم فهل تعتقدم انها ستجد من ويؤيدها ويساعدها علي الظهور وتحيق الاهداف الحقيقية للحضارة اعتقد انه لم ياتي الاوان لكي تكون هناك الحرية الكافية واو بعني اوضح الديمقراطية التي تساعد علي ذلك

----------


## سيزيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أُسجل إعجابي بهذا الموضوع وبذوق الناقلة 
ومن رأيي ,, إن أردنا أن نعرف مفهوم التحضر فعلينا بالمقارنة 
فنأتي بدول العالم الأول ,, العالم الثالث ونستخلص معني التحضر من خلال استخلاص أوجة المقارنة فمثلا :-

عندما تبحث من خلال شبكة الإنترنت أو الكتب ستجد هناك بعض الكلمات الشائعة عندما تستخدم كلمة " العالم الأول "

مستوي معيشة الفرد - التقدم التقني - الديموقراطية  

مستوي معيشة الفرد 

( الحماية من البطالة - توفير أدني مستوي يحافظ علي آدمية الإنسان - وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب - القضاء علي المحسوبية والرشوة والشاي بالياسمين - ..... )

: وهو أحد أهم وأعم العوامل التي يُقاس بها تقدم دولة ما .. فمثلا أقل دولة من العشرين دولة الذين يتميزوا بأعلي مستوي دخل للفرد ستجدها " ايطاليا " حيث وصل فيها مستوي الفرد إلي " أكثر من 35.000 $ " 
وستجد أعلي دولة هي " لاكسمبرج " حيث وصل فيها مستوي معيشة الفرد إلي " 80.000 $ " وبما إن تقدم مستوي معيشة الفرد هو إنعكاس لإقتصاد الدولة وإقتصاد الدولة وتجارتها يعتمد إعتماد حتمي علي تقدم الصناعة والزراعة والتجارة فيها .. لذلك فمنظومة اقتصاد الدولة ورفاهية الفرد هي منظومة مهمة في مقاييس التقدم .. وبالنظر إلي بلادنا الجميلة التي خاصمت التقدم منذ زمن بعيد ومازالت تضع إصبعها في أنفها تنظر بعته مبالغ فيه للدول المتقدمة وهي تخطو خطوات رهيبه نحو الهيمنة وتطبيق مفهوم اليوجينيا الذي يتمثل في منع الأغبياء من التكاثر علي الدول المتخلفة ..

التقدم التقني 
( ثقافة الفرد - الإبداع - توافر الإمكانيات - الدعم - ..... )

: وهذا من اهم العوامل التي تكون نتيجة حتمية لدعم الدول أفرادها وحثهم علي الإبداع حتي لو كان بسيطا ً واستقطاب العلماء والمفكرين من شتي أنحاء العالم .. وتلك هي استراتيجية رهيبة لصنع دولة قوية فإن كان السلاح الذي يستخدمة عدوك من صنعك .. هل من الصعب عليك أن تصنع مضاده وأنت الأعلم به ؟ وليس في مجال الأسلحة فقط ولكن قس علي هذا المبدأ الكثير والكثير من ذلك ... وبالنظر إلي بلادنا التي رأت التفكير والتقدم التقني والإنجاز هو فايرس يماثل مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة ( الإيدز ) فقد حرمت علي كل من منحه الله عقلا ً التفكير في التفكير في أن يفكر في الإنجاز ...

الديموقراطية

( حماية الأقلية - حكم الأكثرية - حقوق الإنسان - المعارضة - حرية التعبير عن الرأي - اللامركزية - سيادة القانون - تداول السلطات - حرية التظاهر - حرية التنظيم الحزبي - حرية الاعتقاد - حرية العبادة - .... )

 : بالبحث عن تلك الكلمة ستجدها مشتقة من كلمة يونانية مكونة من مقطعين " Demos " وتعني العامة - و  " kratia " وتُعني حُكم والكلمة تكون معني " حكم الشعب والعامة " .. انظر لدول العالم الأول ستجد أن الديموقراطية هي شئ مقدس بالنسبة لهم .. هي الشئ الذي يشعرهم بأنهم بشر علي قيد الحياة حيث أن الديموقراطية لا تُعني مجرد مفهوم ضيق عن حُكم الشعب فقط بل انها التوصيف لـ " مجتمع حر " يسير وفقا ً لنظام إجتماعي يسير عليه المجتمع ككل علي شكل أخلاقيات إجتماعية ويشير إلي ثقافة سياسية ، أخلاقية ، قانونية ويندرج تحتها أيضا حقوق الإنسان فلو نظرت في دول تمارس الديموقراطية بحق ستجدها من الدول الموقعة علي ميثاق  الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان وليس مجرد توقيع ولكن هي دول قد طبقت مبادئ حقوق الإنسان علي مواطنيها فذاقوا الديموقراطية .. فتجد الصحفي هناك يعارض الرئيس مباشرة ً وهذا حقه .. اما بالنظر في بلادنا التي جعلت من مفهوم الديموقراطية اشتقاق آخر " Demos " الحكومة - " kratia " كفر مما يُعني الكفر بالحكومة .. فالصفحي هنا " بالجزمة " ولكن الحق أحق ان يُتبع الحكومة جد ٌ ديموقراطية فهي تشيع مبدأ " الديموقراطية للجميع .. للشعب أن يقول ما يريد .. وللحكومة ان تفعل ما تريد " ..

هناك الكثير والكثير في هذا الموضوع وسأحاول أن يكون لي عودة في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أُسجل إعجابي بهذا الموضوع وبذوق الناقلة 
> ومن رأيي ,, إن أردنا أن نعرف مفهوم التحضر فعلينا بالمقارنة 
> فنأتي بدول العالم الأول ,, العالم الثالث ونستخلص معني التحضر من خلال استخلاص أوجة المقارنة فمثلا :-
> عندما تبحث من خلال شبكة الإنترنت أو الكتب ستجد هناك بعض الكلمات الشائعة عندما تستخدم كلمة " العالم الأول "
> مستوي معيشة الفرد - التقدم التقني - الديموقراطية 
> مستوي معيشة الفرد 
> ( الحماية من البطالة - توفير أدني مستوي يحافظ علي آدمية الإنسان - وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب - القضاء علي المحسوبية والرشوة والشاي بالياسمين - ..... )
> : وهو أحد أهم وأعم العوامل التي يُقاس بها تقدم دولة ما .. فمثلا أقل دولة من العشرين دولة الذين يتميزوا بأعلي مستوي دخل للفرد ستجدها " ايطاليا " حيث وصل فيها مستوي الفرد إلي " أكثر من 35.000 $ " 
> ...


 :f2: *عزيزى أحمد رضا*
من أنت وما معنى سيزيف؟!

----------


## قلب مصر

> تقاس تقدم الشعوب بسلوكياتها وأخلاقها إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت .
> يقاس تحضر الشعوب بالظواهر العامة وليست الحالات الفردية ، هناك ظاهرة عندما أقول ظاهرة أي انها تعني نسبة كبيرة من المجتمع عندما أقول أن هناك ظواهر إجتماعية تحدث في المجتمع المصري جديدة أي أنها ظواهر تهز كيان المجتمع المصري بأكملة ظاهرة الرشوة المحسوبية انعدام الضمير ، عدم اتقان العمل الشللية ، ضياع بعض القيم الإخلاقية التردي في مستوى الذوق العام ، عدم التزام بالقوانين ، عدم إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه ، التخلي عن الإنانية الفردية ووضع الوطن في الدرجة الأولى من الأهمية ، عدم وجود قدوة ناجحة واتخاذ القدوة من المغنين ، عدم القدرة على حل الأزمات ، انعدام الرؤية ، التخطيطات العشوائية في الحكومة وكل مؤسسة ، التردي في الإعلام .
> 
> عندما نقيس تحضر البلدان نقيسها 
> أولا الأخلاق العامة 
> ثانيا الظواهر الإجتماعية 
> ثالثا العلم ليس بالحالات الفردية بل العلم على المستوى العام نسبة الأمية البطاة حالة المثفقين أصحاب الشهادات الاختراعات المشاريع التي تطبق من الأبحاث العلمية ، تجميع كل ما يخص البحث العلمي.
> رابعا :درجة الالتزام بالقوانين والدستور من كل من الحكومة والشعب
> خامسا:درجة التقدم الاقتصادي والصناعي والزراعي وكل المجالات.
> ...


أهلا بكِ محبة مصر  :f: 
اتفق معكِ كثيرا في روح المشاركة ولكنني اختلف معكِ في بعض ما تم ذكره 
ولنتحدث بشكل عام
بالفعل الأخلاق عامل مهم ورئيسي للحكم على مدى تقدم وتحضر الشعوب
ولكن ألا تتفقي معي أن معيار الحكم على السلوك يتفاوت بشكل واضح وكبير 
بمعنى أنني استطيع أن أحكم على سلوكيات الدول المتحضرة في نقاط كثيرة على أنها أروع سلوكيات ممكن أن نراها
ولكن ألا تتفقي معي أيضا أن هناك الكثير والمتعدد من السلوكيات الشاذة والقبيحة التي يتسموا بها وتعتبر سمة سلوكية تخرج العديد منهم من درب الحضارة والتقدم
أم أنها هناك لا تعتبر ظواهر سلوكية شاذة وعلى أساس ذلك خرجت من معيار الحكم على سلوكيات الأمم بالتحضر والتخلف 

ما أريد قوله هنا ....
أننا تحكمنا معايير وتقاليد سلوكية تجعلنا نرى ظاهرة ما هناك بأنها ظاهرة فساد أخلاقي 
ويرونها هم شيئ طبيعي
والعكس صحيح
فهم أيضا يرون بعض الظواهر السلوكية الموجودة عندنا على أنها نوع من التخلف ، بالرغم من أنها قد تكون أوامر دينية والتزامات أخلاقية تربينا عليها وأصبحت سمة أخلاقية تسمنا جميعا

وعلى سبيل المثال :
التحرر في الملبس والسلوك  أمر طبيعي هناك ومتعارف عليه ننظر له نحن بشكل سيئ ونراه انفلات أخلاقي وأنه من التخلف أن يكون الإنسان على هذه الدرجة من التحرر التي تفقده نعمة التمييز بين ما يجب عليه أن يكون سلوكه والتزامه ومظهره المحترم وبين ما يفعلونه من تسيب وتحرر في كل شيئ

ارتداء الحجاب نراه أمر طبيعي والتزام ديني يرونه هم على أنه تخلف وسمة غير حضارية
تعدد الزوجات نراه عندنا أمر طبيعي  ومتعارف عليه ، يرونه هم قمة التخلف والتأخر الحضاري ، وجريمة يعاقب عليها القانون

ومقصد قولي هنا أن من يضع المعايير للحكم على الشعوب من خلال سلوكياتها وأخلاقياتها يجب أن يضع في حسبانه أن اختلاف الثقافة البيئية لا يعني مطلقا التخلف والتأخر

ما اختلف معكِ فيه كثيرا هو ظاهرة التعميم التي ظهرت في مشاركتك
فالمجتمع المصري ليس موصوما بالرشوة ، ولا يمكن أن أعتبر أن الرشوة أصبحت ظاهرة اجتماعية يجب أن أعالجها
هي بالفعل موجودة ولكنها ليست بهذا الشكل المتضخم الذي تتحدثين به
بمعنى أصح ما نسبة عدد المرتشين من الموظفين المصريين ؟
هلى تجاوزت النسبة الــ 40 % من عدد الموظفين على مختلف القطاعات أم أنها أقل أم أنها أكثر ؟
تحديد النسبة هو الذي يعطيني الحق في القول بأنها ظاهرة وتستحق أن أصف بها الموظفين المصريين وأقول أنهم مرتشين
هل معنى أن 1% من الموظفين مرتشين تعطيني الحق في القول بأنهم جميعا هكذا

اختي الفاضلة محبة مصر يسعدني أن أفخر وأتفاخر بأنني كما قابلت نسبة من الموظفين المرتشين الذين يقبضون من الجماهير نظير أداء خدمة هي حق في الأساس للمواطن 
قابلت الكثير والكثير والكثير  ممن لم ولن استطع إحصائهم ممن يأدون أعمالهم في صمت ودون أي مقابل سوى ما يأخذونه من مرتب آخر الشهر
وهم الأغلبية والأكثرية 

وليس معنى أن يسلط الضوء على بعض النماذج الفاسدة التي تُكتشف في المجتمع أن أعمم وأصف  المجتمع ككل بهذه الصفة

والأمثلة كثيرة ولا حصر لها 

اذن استطيع أن اتحدث عن بعض الحالات التي تقابلنا في المجتمع والتي تشوه صورة المجتمع ككل وتجعل أفراد ممن يعيشون في الوطن نفسه يعتقدون أن هذا هو حال الوطن ككل
وهذا يجعل من هم بالخارج أيضا يرون بنفس المنظار

إذا علينا جميعا معالجة تلك الحالات حتى لا تتحول لظواهر
والحل ليس صعبا كما يتخيل البعض 
ولكن للأسف نحن من نعطي البعض السلطة في أن يسلكوا معنا السلوك السيئ
لو لم يعطي هذا وذاك وفلانة وعلانة هذا الموظف الرشوة حتى يؤدي لهم خدمة هي حق لهم ومشروع لما كان الحال على هذا الحال

هذا بالنسبة لأولا وثانيا ...


> ثالثا العلم ليس بالحالات الفردية بل العلم على المستوى العام نسبة الأمية البطاة حالة المثفقين أصحاب الشهادات الاختراعات المشاريع التي تطبق من الأبحاث العلمية ، تجميع كل ما يخص البحث العلمي.
> رابعا :درجة الالتزام بالقوانين والدستور من كل من الحكومة والشعب
> خامسا:درجة التقدم الاقتصادي والصناعي والزراعي وكل المجالات.
> سادسا : طموح المواطنين بالنسبة لبلادهم ولحياتهم الخاصة.
> سابعا: علاقة المواطن بالحكومة إذ أن التنافر بينهم ووجود هوة يجعل المواطن لا قدوة له ويصبح في حالة تمرد دائم


بالنسبة للنقاط من الثالثة وحتى السابعة فاتفق معكِ في الرأي



> ثامنا : أما الالتزام الديني فهو في المرتبة الأخيرة لأن الله يقول في كتابة ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة والإسلام لا يفرض بحد السيف وإنما يحبب للقلوب والدين أصله الأخلاق


ولكن بالنسبة لثامنا ... فاسمحي لي أن أخالفك الرأي بعض الشيئ ... من قال أن الالتزام الديني معناه فرض الدين بالقوة والسيف
العبارتين مختلفتين تماما 
الالتزام الديني يجب أن يكون من أوائل المعايير التي يُحكم من خلالها على مدى تقدم الشعوب
لأن الدين كمنظومة دينية يحمل بين طياته مجتمعا كاملا بأساسياته ومبادئه ومن يلتزم بها سيرتقي ولن يكون في ذيل قائمة التحضر
وكما قولتي فالدين أصله الأخلاق 




> كي نصبح شعب متحضر يجب الالتزام بالمقايسس السابقة الاخلاق والسلوكيات والحد من الظواهر الاجتماعية السلبية و التقدم العلمي على جميع المستويات ومن ثم الالتزام بالقوانين والدستور هذا بالنسبة للشعب.
> والسؤال هنا كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأمور عمليا و الاجابة بسيطة
> 1ـ تكاتف الجمعيات الأهلية على استقطاب المواطنين وتعلمهم السلوكيات الايجابية
> 2ـ العمل على ايجاد قدوة ولأن المواطن يستمتع بالقدوة من المغنيين والممثلين فيجب أن يحض إعلامنا على الفضيلة ووجود قدوة في المسلسلات ناجحة والأفلام.
> 3ـ وجود القدوة من الدعاة والوعاظ اعترضت مصر على عمر خالد بالرغم من أنه نجح ان يصل لقلوب الشباب وأوصل رسالات أخلاقية عالية علينا إيجاد قدوة من هذا النوع وبأسرع وقت.
> 4ـ حملات التوعية .
> 5ـ وجود رادع بالنسبة للمنحرفين


أشكرك كثيرا على طرح تلك التطبيقات التي تؤيد وجهة نظرك وتساعد على الوصول للمنظومة التي نرغبها جميعا في جعل مجتمعنا مجتمع متحضر وسلوك أفراده سلوك إيجابي يتسم بالرقي

محبة مصر أشكرك على تجاوبك ومشاركتك الثرية وعلى آرائك التي إن دلت على شيئ فتدل على مدى قدرتك على فهم واستيعاب الأزمة الحضارية التي نمر بها ...
تحياتي وتقديري 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلبُ مصر
> عودةٌ رائعة
> وموضوعٌ رائع
> يفتحُ مساحاتٍ ألوانها متداخلة حدَّ التعقيد
> فيما يخص توصيف التخلف والتحضر 
> ومن ثمَّ إلقاء الضوء على ماتتصف به المجتمعات المتخلفة والمجتمعات المتحضرة
> وأرى أن مفردات هذا التوصيف كثيرة وأسبابها متنوعة
> 
> تسجيل حضور
> ...


المبدع حكيم عيون  :f: 
أهلا بك معنا دائما
أشكرك على ترحيبك الجميل وعلى مودتك الرائعة

انتظر عودتك بالمساحات التي شوفتنا لمعرفتها
فما تحدثت عنه سيكتمل بمنظومة النقاط التي تنوي عرضها عن مفهوم التحضر والتخلف والتوصيف البنائي لنظريات الأنثروبولوجيا الاجتماعية 
واختلاف التقاليد والسلوكيات المتعارف عليها بين الشعوب المختلفة والتي لا يمكن أن نضعها ضمن معيار سلوكي واحد يقيمه أفراد مجموعة دول متقاربة فيضعون معاييرهم للحكم على سلوكيات الأمم الأخرى

أشكرك أستاذي المبدع حكيم عيون وفي انتظار دائم لإبداعاتك الفكرية 
مع خالص ودي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

قلب مصر  
أم يوسف
*وأخيرا رجعت الغالية  قلب مصر  لعرينها*
*بدون أى شكر للعبد لله (ولا شكر على واجب!)على رعايتى وتسخينى الدائم للموضوع رغم تثبيته!*

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر  
> أم يوسف
> *وأخيرا رجعت الغالية  قلب مصر  لعرينها*
> *بدون أى شكر للعبد لله (ولا شكر على واجب!)على رعايتى وتسخينى الدائم للموضوع رغم تثبيته!*



أستاذي الغالي ووالدي روحا واسما - حيث أن والدي اسمه جمال أيضا  ::  
اعتذر للجميع عن التأخير في التواجد والرد على مشاركاتهم الجميلة نظرا لبعض الظروف الخاصة التي أمر بها حاليا 
كما أن الشكر لحضرتك واجب على عنايتك ومتابعتك لكلام من القلب ، وهذا ما أتوقعه من حضرتك دائما
بارك الله لنا فيك وفي صحتك 
 :f2: 
وبالمناسبة سيزيف هي أسطورة يونانية 
تتجسد في شخصية سيزف الذي حكم عليه بعقاب أبدي نتيجة أخطاءه وجرائمه بأن يحمل صخرة كبيرة الحجم على عاتقه وأن يصعد بها جبل منحدر وعند وصوله لقمة الجبل المنحدر تنفلت الصخرة منه وتتدحرج للأسفل وعليه أن يبدأ من جديد مرة أخرى
وأصبح رمزا للعذاب الأبدي

وقد تناولها الأديب ألبير كامي في إحدى روائعه "المتمرد" كما أفرد لها مقالا أسمه "أسطورة سيزيف"

مع خالص تقديري وودي لحضرتك دكتور جمال
 :f2:

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخت الغالية الفاضلة قلب مصر

الف شكر لموضوعك الرائع القيم
وفعلا الكلام اللى م القلب لازم يدخل القلب
ومعكى حق كلنا بنتوجع لما يتقال علينا دول العالم الثالث ودول متخلفة
ولكن صحيح علمائنا متفوقين ومهرة ولكن اين المناخ الذى يسمح بالتطور
أين الحقوق ومن منا يقوم بالواجبات على أكمل وجه
القناعة الشخصية عند كل مصرى انه ظلم وقهر فكيف يعطى ويمنح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهناك مقوله مشهورة كفاية عليهم على قد فلوسهم ..............
المنظومة كلها من الأول سيدتى بها خلل والعلاج يبدأ من اولى المراحل
يعنى من التعليم الاهتمام بالتعليم هو الأساس وطبعا حضرتك أكيد لمستى مشكلتنا
المتطورة بالتعليم للان مش عارفين ياخدوا قرار بكل كوادرنا الماهرة
تفضل الشهادة الأبتدائية والا يلغوها نظام الثانوية العامة يبقى على ما هو عليه
والا يرجعوا للنظام القديم 
للاسف مشكلتنا كل مسئل جديد ينسف مجهود اللى قبله ميعرفش يبنى فوقه 
او يعلى عليه والا ميبقاش مسؤول ناجح
أشكرك سيدتى على الموضوع ولى عودة قريبه

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مــ القلب (1)
> كيف نكون شعب متحضر 
> دائما نسمع مقولة دول العالم الثالث ...... الدول المتخلفة
> 
> وتصنف مصر دوليا ضمن مجموعة دول العالم الثالث ، المتخلفة حضاريا كما يقولون
> أصدقكم القول أحزن بشدة كلما سمعتهم يصفون مصر ويسمونها بالتخلف 
> 
> فكرت كثيرا فيما هي المعايير التي يُقاس بها تحضر الشعوب 
> 
> ...


 

 
*لا والف لا لنكون شعب متحضر* 
*لا بد أن نبدأ من حيث أنتهى الآخرين*
*بدون فلسفة وبدون تعقيد*
*وبدون نظريات وبدون* 
*ت**حضير دكتورهات ولا ماجستيرات*
*جديدة تتركن على الرف*
*وبدل حكاية مــ القلب*
*نخلى الحكاية* 
 
*ولنبدأ الحكاية اللى مــ العقــل تعالوا نشوف مع بعض التالى:*

*ما هى مقاييس الدول النامية أو دول العالم الثالث:*


*الدول النامية* هي الدول التي تتسم بمستوي معيشي منخفض وبأنخفاض الناتج القومي الإجمالي تسمي أيضا بدول العالم الثالت و خصائص هذه الدول هي : 



*الخصائص الاجتماعية*
انتشار الأمية إنخفاض المستوي الصحي إرتفاع معدل الوفيات إرتفاع معدل المواليد عمل الأطفالغياب دور المرأة,بمعنى أن تكون مثقفة *الخصائص السياسية*
الديكتاتوريةالتبعية للخارج عدم الأستقرار السياسي سيطرة فئة علي الحكم الاقتصاد المزدوج *الخصائص الأدارية*
الفساد الأداري الوقت الضائع نقص التنسيق نقص في القيادات انتشار الواسطة والمحسوبية *الخصائص الأقتصادية*
ضعف الأنتاج الصناعي دوام المديونية إنتشار البطالةالاعتماد علي الانتاج الزراعي قلة المدخرات التفاوت في توريع الدخل إنخفاض متوسط الدخل **


*قائمة الدول النامية* 
1. أفغانستان 
2. البانيا 
3. الجزائر 
4. انغولا 
5. انتيغوا 
6. الأرجنتين 
7. ارمينيا 
8. أذربيجان 
9. بنغلاديش 
10. بربادوس 
11. بربودا 
12. بيلاروس 
13. بليز 
14. بوتان 
15. بوليفيا 
16. البوسنة والهرسك 
17. بوتسوانا 
18. البرازيل 
19. بلغاريا 
20. بوركينا فاسو 
21. بوروندي 
22. كمبوديا 
23. الكاميرون 
24. جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى 
25. تشاد 
26. تشيلي 
27. كولومبيا 
28. جزر القمر 
29. كوستاريكا 
30. كرواتيا 
31. كوبا 
32. تشيكيا 
33. جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية 
34. جيبوتي 
35. دومينيكا 
36. الجمهورية الدومينيكية 
37. تيمور الشرقية 
38. الاكوادور 
39. مصر 
40. السلفادور 
41. غينيا الاستوائية 
42. اريتريا 
43. استونيا 
44. اثيوبيا 
45. جزر فيجي 
46. الغابون 
47. غامبيا 
48. غانا 
49. غرينادا 
50. غواتيمالا 
51. غينيا - بيساو 
52. غيانا 
53. هايتي 
54. هندوراس 
55. المجر 
56. الهند 
57. اندونيسيا 
58. إيران 
59. العراق 
60. ساحل العاج 
61. جامايكا 
62. الأردن 
63. كازاخستان 
64. كينيا 
65. كيريباس 
66. قرغيزستان 
67. لاوس 
68. لاتفيا 
69. لبنان 
70. ليسوتو 
71. ليبريا 
72. ليبيا 
73. ليتوانيا 
74. مدغشقر 
75. ملاوي 
76. ماليزيا 
77. ملديف 
78. مالي 
79. جزر مارشال 
80. موريتانيا 
81. موريشيوس 
82. المكسيك 
83. ميكرونيزيا 
84. مولدوفا 
85. منغوليا 
86. الجبل الأسود 
87. المغرب 
88. موزمبيق 
89. ميانمار 
90. ناميبيا 
91. نيبال 
92. نيكاراجوا 
93. النيجر 
94. نيجيريا 
95. كوريا الشمالية 
96. عمان 
97. باكستان 
98. بالاو 
99. بنما 
100. غينيا الجديدة 
101. باراغواي 
102. جمهورية بنين الشعبية 
103. جمهورية الصين الشعبية 
104. جمهورية الكونغو الديموقراطية 
105. بيرو 
106. الفلبين 
107. بولندا 
108. جمهورية الرأس الاخضر 
109. جمهورية جورجيا 
110. جمهورية مقدونيا 
111. جمهورية اليمن 
112. رومانيا 
113. روسيا 
114. رواندا 
115. سانت كيتس 
116. سانت فنسنت 
117. سانت لوسيا 
118. سان تومي وبرينسيبي 
119. السنغال 
120. صربيا 
121. سيشيل 
122. سيراليون 
123. سلوفاكيا 
124. جنوب أفريقيا 
125. جزر سليمان 
126. الصومال 
127. سري لانكا 
128. السودان 
129. سورينام 
130. سوازيلاند 
131. سوريا 
132. طاجيكستان 
133. تنزانيا 
134. تايلند 
135. توغو 
136. تونغا 
137. ترينيداد وتوباغو 
138. تونس 
139. تركيا 
140. تركمانستان 
141. اوغندا 
142. اوكرانيا 
143. اوروغواي 
144. أوزبكستان 
145. فانواتو 
146. فنزويلا 
147. فيتنام 
148. ساموا 
149. زامبيا 
150. زيمبابوي  
وغدا بإذن الله نكمل ما بدأناه مــ العقـــــــــل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** 

*العالم المتقدم* أو *الدول المتقدمة* 
هو مجموعة دول حققت تقدما في المجال الإقتصادي ( أساسا الصناعة), وتتميز هذه الدول بأرتفاع مستوى المعيشة بها وأرتفاع الناتج القومي الإجمالي على عكس الدول النامية

*الخصائص السكانية للعالم المتقدم :*
*نمو سكاني بطيء :*
*نمو بطيء للسكان :*
أقل من 1 % سنويا .نمو متفاوت للسكان بين اقطار العالم المتقدم فمثلا اقطار لها نمو سلبي مثل السويد ، روسيا و ألمانيا . و اقطار لها نمو ضعيف جدا مثل فرنسا و السعودية . و اقطار لها نمو ضعيف مثل كندا .

*عوامل النمو البطيء للسكان :*
-تراجع متواصل لنسب الولادات ( أسبابه : إرتفاع نسبة النشاط لدى النساء بالإقبال على العمل ، الوعي الثقافي و الإجتماعي للمرأة ، إرتفاع مصاريف تربية الأطفال . )
-تنظيم إرادي للنسل في أقطار العالم المتقدم .
-تراجع نسبة سكان العالم المتقدم من مجموع سكان العالم .

*تهرم السكان :*
*إرتفاع نسبة الكهول و المسنين :*
و يبدو ذلك من خلال قمة الهرم التي تتجه نحو الإتساع و كذلك إرتفاع نسبة الكهول و يبدو ذلك من خلال وسط الهرم الذي له بطن . و مع إنخفاض نسبة السكان و يبدو ذلك من خلال قاعدة الهرم التي تبدو محدودة .تغير التركيبة العمرية للسكان بأقطار العالم المتقدم .  
*أسباب و نتائج التهرم :*
*أسباب التهرم :*
إرتفاع امل الحياة عند الولادة
الإنخفاض الكبير بنسب الولادات تعانيه اقطار العالم المتقدم .
تحسن مستوى المعيشة بإرتفاع الدخل و اهمية التغطية الصحية .

*نتائجه :*
إنعكاسات سلبية على الإقتصاد : بقلة اليد العاملة الفتية و الحاجة إلى توريدها من البلدان النامية .
عدم تجديد الأجيال .
إنخفاض نصيب الأقطار المتقدمة من مجموع سكان العالم .

*درجة تحضر مرتفعة :*
*إرتفاع نسبة الحضر :*
و هم سكان المدن و قد تجاوز في عدة اقطار 80 % من مجموع السكان .
يوجد تفاوت بين اقطار العالم المتقدم في نسبة التحضر .
*أهمية المدن المليونية :*
و هي كثيرة مثل طوكيو عاصمة اليابان ، و باريس عاصمة فرنسا ، و نيورك و لندن . و قد تلاصقت المدن بعدد من هذه الأقطار و أصبحت تمثل تجمعات مدنية ضخمة مكونة مجال حضريا ممتدا مثل الشمال الشرقي الأمريكي و الجنوب الياباني .

*الخصائص الإقتصادية للعالم المتقدم :*
تتمثل ابرز مظاهر التطور في العالم المتقدم في نمو الأنشطة الإقتصادية .

*ضخامة الإنتاج و الإستهلاك :*
*إنتاج ضخم :*
-يساهم بنسب وافرة من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي فمثلا في الغاز الطبيعي ينتج العالم المتقدم 78 % من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي للغاز . و في السيارات ينتج أكثر من 87 % من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي للسيارات .
إنتاج يحتل مراتب عالمية اولى .

*إنتاج متنوع :*إنتاج الطاقة ( الغاز الطبيعي ، الكهرباء ، الأورانيوم ) إنتاج صناعي ( الفولاذ ، السيارات ، النسيج الصناعي ... ) إنتاج نباتي ( القمح ، الذرة ، الصوجا )  
*إستهلاك مرتفع :*
و ذلك لنتيجة الإفراط في مختلف الإنتاج الصناعي ، إذا يستهلك العالم المتقدم 96 % من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي للأورنيوم و 84 % من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي للغاز الطبيعي .يوفر العالم المتقدم فوائض كبرى من الإنتاج يتم تحويلها إلى التصدير و ينجز عن ذلك تبذير للموارد احيانا .  
*مكانة متميزة في التجارة العالمية :*
يحتكر العالم المتقدم أوفر نسبة من مجموع المبادلات العالمية أكثر من الثلاثي بالنسبة للصادرات و الواردات و هو بذلك يسيطر على التجارة العالمية .وزن تجاري هام .  
*عوامل وفرة الإنتاج و تنوعه :*
* تكوين مؤسسات ضخمة :*
بفضل ضخمة عدد نشيطيها و إختلاف انشطتها و ضخامة معاملاتها فهي تنتج و تصنع و تروج في الأسواق العالمية و لها إنتشار عالمي مثل جنرال موتورز الأمريكية و تويوتا اليابانية في صناعة السيارات .

*تشجيع البحث العلمي :*
بتحسين الجودة و الترفيع من الإنتاج بإعتماد تقنيات حديثة .إنتاج متطور كما و نوعا . تقدم تقني كبير . تكامل في مختلف الأنشطة الإقتصادية . وزن كبير للدول المتقدمة في العالم .  
*الخصائص الإجتماعية للعالم المتقدم :*
*دخل فردي مرتفع :*
يحتكر العالم المتقدم 83 % من مجموع الدخل العالمي رغم إنخفاض نصيبه من مجموع سكان العالم ( 23 % من مجموع سكان العالم ) و ذلك نتيجة النمو الإقتصادي و قد بلغ في عدة أقطار 41000 دولار سنويا
تفاوت الدخل بين الأقطار .
أقطار لها أكثر من 40000 دولار سنويا للفرد الواحد و اقطار لها أكثر من 15000 دولار سنويا .
إرتفع عدد الفئات المتوسطة التي إزداد وزنها و صارت تمثل الأغلبية .
تحسن في مستوى و إرتفاع المقدرة الشرائية .

*درجة تجهيز عالية للأسر :*
و يتمثل ذلك في إرتفاع اجهزة التلفزة أكثر من 800 جهاز لكل 1000 فرد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
تفاوت بين الأقطار في أجهزة التلفزة .
فمثلا يشترك 5 برتغاليين فب تلفزة بينما تتوفر تلفزة لكل دنماركيان .
إرتفاع عدد السيارات لكل 1000 مواطن إذا تتوفر سيارتان لكل مواطنين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و يشترك 4 برتغاليين في سيارة .

*الإستجابة للاحاجات الاساسية للسكان في العالم المتقدم :*
و هي من ملامح الرقي الإجتماعي .

*الصحة :*
بإرتفاع معدل عدد الأطباء لكل 100 الف نسمة بإيطاليا أكثر من 550 طبيب .
يوجد تفاوت بين الأقطار فمثلا سويسرا أكثر من 320 طبيب لكل 100 ألف نسمة .
تحسن مستوى التغطية الطبية في العالم المتقدم .

*التعليم :*
تجاوزت نسبة المسجلين في كل مراحل التعليم 90 % مع إنخفاض كبير لنسبة الأمية لدى الكهول و قد تطورت أساليب التدريس بهدف تكوين يد عاملة مختصة تساير التقدم التقني .

*التغذية :*
تجاوزت الكمية الحريرات للفرد الواحد المعدل العالمي ببعد كبير و قد تجاوزت ببعض الأقطار 4000 حريرة للفرد الواحد خلال اليوم .
تحقيق الإكتفاء الذاتي للسكان في كل المواد الأساسية .

*خاتمة :*
بفضل نمو إقتصادها حققت دول العالم المتقدم رقيا بمجتماعتها و أصبح بعضها قوة إقتصادية عظمى مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

المصدر:

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
تحية تقدير للأخت الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع (قلب مصر) على هذا الطرح المائز،
وتحية إجلال لكل حرف كُتب في هذه الصفحة يحمل معه الكثير من الوعي الفكري والحب لهذا البلد.
وبعد فإن اختلاف الهدف الذي يصبو إلى تحقيقه كل فرد منا هو أمر رئيسي في فهم أسباب اختلاف السبل التي يتبعها كل شخص أو مجموعة أشخاص لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
وينبغي قبل قيام أفراد المجتمع بالعمل، فرادى أو جماعات، على أن يكون مجتمعهم متحضرا،
أن يتم أولا تحديد معايير عامة لتحضر المجتمعات، وتقر الغالبية بصحة هذه المعايير ومن ثم تحديد آليات ونُهُج شاملة بغية تحقيق هذا التحضر.
فالبعض يرى مفهوم التحضر كما قاله حافظ إبراهيم على لسان مصر في قصيدة مصر تتحدث عن نفسها:
وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق فالعلم وحده ليس يُجدي
وآخرون يتخذون قول محمد إقبال منهجا للوصول إلى سعادة الدنيا حين قال:
إذا الإيمان ضاع فلا أمان ولا دنيا لمن لم يُحيِ دينا
والبعض يؤمن بما يراه الشاعر الذي قال:
بالعلم والمال يبني الناس ملكهم لم يُبنَ مُلكٌ على جهلٍ وإقلالِ
وآخرون يقيسون التحضر بقدرة أفراد المجتمع الواحد على تقبل التنوع المتناغم والتعددية الفكرية والدينية والأيديولوجية،
ويرى غيرهم أن العدالة الاجتماعية هي مفتاح الوصول إلى مجتمع متحضر.
ويذهب آخرون إلى أهمية إصلاح ذات البين والتواؤم الاجتماعي بين أفراد المجتمع،
ويرى كثيرون وكثيرون أن صلاح أمر المجتمع يكون مرجعه لعشرات القيم والمبادئ والصفات المختلفة،
بينما يفضِّل آخرون أن يكونوا أخرويين لا دنيويين، غير عابئين بالمجتمع وتحضره أو تخلفه، وأن يعملوا فقط لآخرتهم كأنهم يموتون غدا، وينسون تماما نصيبهم من الدنيا.
وعلى الرغم من اختلاف وجهات النظر وتباينها على هذا النحو، فإن الإيمان بفكرة الحاجة الملحة إلى بناء المجتمع على أسس متينة بهدف تنشئة أجيال صالحة قوية في المستقبل،
هي اللبنة الأساسية التي يتمحور حولها أي عمل يؤدي إلى القيام بذلك.
وختاما، أكرر تقديم التحية لكل مَن كتب حرفا بناءًا يسعى به إلى صلاح الأمر في مصرنا الحبيبة،
وأكرر شكري لأختي الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع على هذا الطرح الماتع وكذلك على مشاركاتها الأخرى فيه.

----------


## قلب مصر

> *معذرة أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
> الموضوع منقوووووووول . . .  والموضوع الأصلي على هذا الرابط 
> 
> 
> *


*

أخي الكريم سيف الدين أهلا بك  
ههههههههههههه  
اعتقد أنني الوحيدة التي لم تضغط على رابط الموضوع الأصلي 


أصلي الوحيدة اللي متأكدة أنه منقول من دماغي 

بشكرك على البسمة الجميلة والروح الودودة التي تضفيها دائما على مشاركاتك الرائعة








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

وبعد تلك المقدمة الإفتكاسية المرعبة  أؤكد أن الموضوع منقول إلينا من . . . قلب مصر النابض بحب مصر 

إسمحي لي أختنا الفاضلة بمشاركتك موضوعك ومحاولة الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة وتسجيل رأيي الشخصي في مضمون الحوار بصفة عامة


بشكرك طبعا على المقدمة الافتكاسية الجميللة 
ويزيدني شرفا أن تشارك في الموضوع أخي الكريم





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟

طبقاً للمعايير الدولية السائدة في القرن العشرين والتي إمتدت إلى القرن الحادي والعشرين فإن مسألة العقيدة والإلتزام الديني لا تندرج ضمن تلك المعايير ولكنها ضرورية وحتمية لإقامة مجتمع ولم شتات أمة  .


أتفق معك بالطبع في أن العقيدة والالتزام ضرورة حتمية لإقامة مجتمع ولم شتات أمة
ولكن ألا ترى معي أخر الكريم أن إقامة مجتمع متكامل ولم شتات هو في حد ذاته معيار للحكم على الدولة بالتحضر والرقي 
وعلى هذا فإن الالتزام الديني يجب أن يكون من المعايير الهامة والضرورية للحكم على تقدم الشعوب وخصوصا كما قلنا أن الالتزام يعني لم الشتات والظهور بمسلك حضاري راقي

وأتحفظ كثيرا عندما أجد أن معيار الالتزام الديني يخرج من قائمة معايير الحكم على تحضر الشعوب
مع أن ما أقصده هو الالتزام في أبسط صورة وبمعناه الجميل ولا أعني به مطلقا التشدد الغير مرغوب فيه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟
أيضاً مسألة العلم والتعلم قد تكون إحدى المعايير ولكنها ليست من المعايير الفاصلة في تقييم مدى تحضر  مجتمع أو أمة بالرغم أنها ضرورية كخطوة أولى في طريق الحضارة .


بالطبع أتفق معك في هذا الرأي مع دعمي الكامل لمعيار العلم الواعي لأن من خلاله نستطيع أن نصنع أرقي الأمم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب ؟
ربما يكون للسلوكيات دور ولكنه دور نسبي متموج ومتأرجح ويحتاج إلى قاعدة ارتكاز  واسعة  وقوية ومتعددة الأضلاع .


اتفق معك تماما في هذا الرأي ...





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟

ماهو المعنى الدقيق  للجملة ( غنى الدولة ) هل المقصود به ماتحتويه من موارد وثروات كامنة أم ما تستطيع الدولة إنتاجه وطرحه إلى السوق  أم  ماتستطيع تسويقه خارج حدودها    


المقصود بغنى الدولة هو ما تملكه من موارد وثروات ويستفاد بها مواطنوا الدولة كما أنها مقصود بها أيضا استمرار إنتاجية الدولة واستقرارها التجاري داخليا وخارجيا





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

أم أنها منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير 

نعم هي منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير بالإضافة إلى  معايير أخرى ربما كانت الأكثر تأثيراً في تصنيف المستوى الحضاري للأمم والشعوب . 

أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى لا أعلمها ولم ترد على بالي ؟


*


> *النهضة الصناعية والتكنولوجية ومعدل النمو الإقتصادي ومتوسط مستوى الدخل والرفاهية للفرد 
> تلك هي العوامل المؤثرة في التصنيف الحضاري للدول في القرنين العشرين والحادي والعشرين 
> هب أن هناك مجتمع ملتزم دينياً وأخلاقياً زاخر بالمثقفين والعلماء يعيش على أرض ممتلئة بالثروات وبالرغم من هذا لايُنتج  ولا يصنع ولا يطور ولا يبني ولا يتاجر فثرواته كامنة متجمدة وثقافته متنافرة وعلماؤه مهاجرون ومابقي منهم مقيدون فأصبحو كمستودعات لحقظ البيانات والمعلومات لاشك بأنه سيبدو في التصنيف الحضاري الحديث مجتمع خامل فقير فبالعلم والمال يبني الناس ملكهم  والعلم والمال هنا ليسا كافيين وحدهما لبناء الحضارة ولكن يجب أن تتوفر أيضاً الرغبة في البناء  والبناء هنا لايتوقف عند البناء العقاري والمعماري فقط ولكن يمتد إلى البناء الفكري والأخلاقي والسلوكي وتلك لبنات بناء إنسان  قادر على بناء حضارة .
> *


بالفعل هذا ما نحتاجة والكثير أيضا
نحتاج أن تتضافر المعايير وتنصهر في بوتقة واحدة لتشكل نهضة حضارية 
أن نبني الإنسانيات أولا حتى نستطيع من خلالها أن نخلق الحضارة والرقي


أشكرك كثيرا أخي الفاضل سيف الدين   :f2: 
على مشاركتك الفعالة والهامة وعلى ما طرحته فيها من فكر ووعي 
وعلى المعايير الواعية التي أضفتها لمعايير رقي الشعوب

----------


## قلب مصر

> *هى منظومة متكاملة * 
> *أ**ساسها الحكم الرشيد والحاكم الرشيد*
> *ونحن ينقصنا الأثنين*
> *وبس خلاص*
> 
> *وخلى بالكم وكلام فى سركم*
> *شفتوا أو سمعتوا عن دولة من العالم الأول*
> *أو حتى من العالم الثانى*
> *يحكمها عسكريون*
> ...



دكتور جمال بشكرك على أطروحاتك الهامة  :f: 
تحدثت في مجمل مشاركتك السابقة عن معيار هام وهو الحكم الرشيد
وبالفعل الإدارة والحكم منظومة يجب أن تكون متسقة مع واقع الشعب حتى يتحقق التطور 
فلا يمكن أن تستقيم الأمور والإدارة الحاكمة منفصلة واقعيا ولا تعي الأزمة بوضوح
وكما يقولون هي في وادي والشعب في واد آخر

----------


## قلب مصر

> ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ 
> 
> اننى اتابع من قررررررررررررررررب جدا جدا جدا 
> 
> واعتقد انى هاقلب على مسلسل نووووووووووووووور
> 
> لأرى واشاهد هذه الحقات الهااااااااااااااااامه جدااااا
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بك أخي الكريم  :f: 
أشكرك على تواجدك معنا وفي انتظار تواجدك معنا 
وأن توجز لنا معايير التحضر من وجهة نظرك
وكيفية إصلاح مشاكلنا والأزمات التي نمر بها حاليا
مع خالص شكري وتقديري
 :f:

----------


## سيزيف

> *عزيزى أحمد رضا*
> من أنت وما معنى سيزيف؟!


استاذي الكريم
أنا أحمد رضا عضو جديد
أما معني " سيزيف " 
هو بطل إسطوري ذُكِرَ في المثولوجيا الإغريقية 
وهو محارب قد تميز بالدهاء والذكاء ونظرا ً لبعض الأفعال التي تميزت بتمرده و
التي أغضبت الآلهة 
حكموا عليه بالعذاب الأبدي والكفاح الأبدي وهو حمل تلك الصخرة من أسفل جبل 
لأعلاه وكلما وصل إلي قمة الجبل
تدحرجت إلي أسفله مرة ثانية وهكذا الي أبد الآباد
شكرا لإهتمامك وأسف شديد لصاحبة الموضوع
وذلك لأن هذا ليس له علاقة بموضوعك المتميز وقد يُعكر صفوه
دمتِ بود
ودمتم جميعا بخير
ولكن لي سؤال 
هل المهم في مشاركتي هو الاسم ؟
لانني رأيت ان التعليق قد تركز عليه ؟
اعذروني إن كُنت فظا ً ولكن الله يعلم انني اتحدث بتلقائية ولا اقصد شيئا ً ابدا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذي الكريم
> أنا أحمد رضا عضو جديد
> أما معني " سيزيف " 
> هو بطل إسطوري ذُكِرَ في المثولوجيا الإغريقية 
> وهو محارب قد تميز بالدهاء والذكاء ونظرا ً لبعض الأفعال التي تميزت بتمرده و
> التي أغضبت الآلهة 
> حكموا عليه بالعذاب الأبدي والكفاح الأبدي وهو حمل تلك الصخرة من أسفل جبل 
> لأعلاه وكلما وصل إلي قمة الجبل
> تدحرجت إلي أسفله مرة ثانية وهكذا الي أبد الآباد
> ...


 
*هى دى واحدة* 
*من أهم أسباب تخلفنا كشعب مصرى*
*حساسين جدا زيادة عن اللزوم*
*وعاطفيين جدا زيادة عن اللزوم*
*أى*
*قلبيين جدا زيادة عن اللزوم*
*وبنعمل من الحبه قبه*
*يعنى حرم السؤال*
*لما أسأل من أنت؟*
*خلاص الموضوع إتلخبط كيانه*
*علشان أنا عاوز أعرف*
*من هو* 
*سى*
*سيزيف*
*وشكرا على المعلومة*
*يا سى سيزيف*
*ياللى شايل الصخرة على كتفك*
*يا حرام حتتعب جدا*
*نازل طالع شايل الصخرة*
*يا أخى مش عاوز تلخبط*
*كيان الموضوع*
*رد على فى رسالة خاصة*


*سى سيزيف نازل طالع شايل الصخرة*

----------


## سيزيف

*هههههههههههه*
*استاذي الجميل ( دكتور مهندس )*
*بالله ِ عليك .. من فينا الحساس ومُضخِم الأمور والقلبي ؟*
*انظر لردك يااستاذي الكريم ستجد انه يحتوي علي نزعة التهكم والسخرية*
*لن تلمحها ويلن يلمحها احدا ً ابدا ً في ردي المتواضع*
*وإنما كان كل ما في ردي ( التعجب ) عن تجاهل مشاركتي والتركيز علي ( اسم عضويتي )* 
*بالرغم من أن الموضوع خاص بمناقشة " كيف نكون شعب ٌ متحضر " ..* 
*ولعلي أدركت نقطة اخري الآن* 
*ألا وهي " أن نلتزم آداب الحوار "* 
*ولنفترض - جدلا ً - أنني أخطأت وأنني أحمل سمة من سمات تخلف الشعب المصري - كما تدعي -* 
*فلتكن أنت يااستاذي الكريم ذو سعة صدر وتحتوي من هم - متخلفين أمثالي - وتساعدهم علي التخلص من تخلفهم* 
*ولا تنعتهم بـ " سي " ...* 
*هكذا تكون سمة من لا يريدون التخلف للشعب المصري - الذي يصنع من الحبة قبة -* 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------**: بالنسبة للرسالة الخاصة :*  *فاعذرني سيدي الكريم ،* *ولكن لماذا لم تسألني أنت في رسالة خاصة بالرغم من ان سؤالك لا يصح له إلا رسالة خاصة ،* *حُرِمَتْ الإجابة ؟ وحُرِمَ السؤال ُ علىّ ؟!*
*: بالنسبة للصـــــــــــخرة : لا تقلق فتعبي سيزول بمجرد زوال تخلف الشعب المصري " اللي بيعمل من الحبة قبة "* 
*وبالرغم من ذلك فقد قضيت العمر اتعلم أدب الحوار وأري ان الأمر يتطلب مني اعتذار*
*لأنني " عملت من الحبة قبه " ....*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*دمت بخير يا دكتور جمال الشربيني - لا شكر علي واجب ( عشان المعلومة ) ..*
*وأُعلن ضعفي أمام مناقشتك الجادة وردك المُسكت*

*وبالتالي أعلن إنسحابي من مناقشتك إذا سمحت لي*
**
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*: بالنسبة لأم يوسف :* *اعذريني " أم يوسف " أعلم ان " قلب مصر " سيسامح خطأي المتمثل في تعكير صفو موضوعك .. وحياة يوسف تسامحيني*

 :Bye:  :Bye: 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *استاذي الجميل ( دكتور مهندس )* 
> *وبالتالي أعلن إنسحابي من مناقشتك إذا سمحت لي* 
> **
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



وأنا بقى لا يمكن أبدا
أسمحلك تنسحب
بقى علشان زلطه صغننه
وأنت اللى شايل صخره كبيره
على ضهرك طالع نازل بيها
الجبل
مجرد زلطه صغننه
منى
تعلن إنسحابك
لا بقى أنا اللى منسحب
لأن أنا قلت كل اللى عندى
فى الموضوع
وأم يوسف شكرتنى خلاص
على كل إسهاماتى
اللى محصلتشى
ولو سألتها عنى
حتقولك أن عمو جمال
هو ملح وهو فلفل وهو شطة المنتدى
زى البهارات كده لما تطبخ بيها
إذا كنت غاوى طبيخ زيى
وهات راسك أبوسها
وحقك على وأنت برضك
زى أبنى 
بس بحق هو أنت 
من مواليد كام
هجرى ميلادى
متفرقشى عندى
أخد الباب ورايا
ولا متفرقشى
ومتنساشى تقرأ
آخر مواضيعى 
*الحل فى أيدينا.. فلماذا لا نبدأ؟!*

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم 

قلب مصر الكبير والغالي 

أختي الحبيبة أم يوسف 

طرح جميل وأجمل ما فيه 

أنه من القلب ويصل إلى القلب .

محاولة مناقشة لكل الأمور

 التي يمكن أن تعطينا أمل بمعالجة 

مشاكلنا كدول نامية . 

متابعة بإذن الله 

قلب مصر لكِ مني كل ود وتحيةٍ وتقدير .  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ألسلام عليكم 
> 
> قلب مصر الكبير والغالي  
> أختي الحبيبة أم يوسف  
> طرح جميل وأجمل ما فيه  
> أنه من القلب ويصل إلى القلب . 
> محاولة مناقشة لكل الأمور 
> التي يمكن أن تعطينا أمل بمعالجة  
> مشاكلنا كدول نامية .  
> ...


طول ما أحنا  بنفكر بقلوبنا  
والكلام طالع من قلوبنا
حيبقى مجرد كلام فى كلام
وفعل يوك مفيش
لو فكرنا مره واحده بعقولنا
وخلينا العقل يكلم العقل
هنا بس حيكون
لينا أهداف عاوزين نحققها
فى إطار خطة زمنية متفق عليها
بدل ما إحنا قاعدين
نكلم ونتفلسف وبس
وفعل يوك مفيش
وآخر خبر
بيقول
حكومتنا فرحانه علشان
طلعنا الــ 8 من 15 دوله
بعد ما كنا الــ 12 من 15
وإسرائيل طلعت الأولى
حصوه فى عين الحاسدين
فى إييه بقى
فى 
الأداء البيئى
وخلى بالكم الأداء البيئى
سمه من سمات الدول المتقدمة
وإسرائيل يا عينى عليها
من الدول المتقدمة
وبيقولوا عمرها يدوبك 60 سنه
وإحنا إييه حضارة 6000 سنه!

----------


## nour2005

> طول ما أحنا  بنفكر بقلوبنا  
> والكلام طالع من قلوبنا
> حيبقى مجرد كلام فى كلام
> وفعل يوك مفيش
> لو فكرنا مره واحده بعقولنا
> وخلينا العقل يكلم العقل
> هنا بس حيكون
> لينا أهداف عاوزين نحققها
> فى إطار خطة زمنية متفق عليها
> ...


دكتور جمال 

يبدو أن مضمون مشاركتي قد وصل لحضرتك 

بمعنى مختلف عما قصدته أنا.

لقد قصدت أن ما تفضّلت به الأخت "قلب مصر"

أن يكون الحوار ومناقشة أحوال مصر وأحوال المجتمع العربي

 نابعان من القلب 

أي يكون النقاش وكما تعودنا وكعائلة واحدة في أبناء مصر بمحبة  

تحيتي لحضرتك مع التقدير .

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المُبدعة دائماً / قلبُ مصر

قرأتُ اليوم مشاركة رائعة للأخ الكريم / دراجون شادو
هذه المشاركة كتبها بتاريخ 24 / 5 / 2008 في موضوعه  " المقاطعة "
وأرى وبشكلٍ خاص
أنها مشاركة في غاية الأهمية وتفيدنا في موضوعك هذا - فيما يخص التخلف والتحضر -

قلبُ مصر
دراجون شادو
اسمحا لي أن أرفع تلك المشاركة للنقاش
فأرى أنها تفتح آفاقاً كثيرة فيما يخص التخلف والتقدم ......

وهذه هي المشاركة ....
---------------

لو تابعنا المعايير الإقتصادية للتطور الإقتصادي وخروج البلدان النامية إلى مراحل متقدمة من النمو سنجد أن موضوع تطور بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكيا اللاتينية مسألة لم يسبق لها مثيل في محتواها الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والسياسي ، فلم يسبق للبلدان المتطورة في أوربا الغربية ولا للولايات المتحدة واليابان أن واجهتها في حينها. وكذلك لم تُطرح هذه المسألة مطلقاً، بالشكل الذي نجدها عليه في النسق اليومي في الحياة الاجتماعية للدول الفتية ، في الدول النامية ، فما هي خصوصية هذه المسألة إذا ؟ 
وما الذي يميّزها عن المسائل التي واجهتها الدول المتطورة ؟ 
وما هو العامل الجديد الذي أدخلته إليها الثورة العلمية والتقنية؟

إن مسألة تطور البلدان النامية ، في مظهرها العام ، يمكنصياغتها على الشكل التالي :-
تجاوز التخلف ونمط التطور التابع ! 
لكن هذه الصيغة العامة ، بل وحتى مفهوم التخلف والتأخر، قد أولت تأويلات مختلفة في المنشورات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية ، الماركسية وغير الماركسية.
أما العلم المعاصر فلم يستطع أن يخلق أية نظرية موحدة عن التخلف ولم يتمكن من إبراز العوامل الرئيسية ذات العلاقة بمصدر هذه الظاهرة ولا البرهان على علاقة سببية فيما يتعلق بظهور التخلف وبالخصائص والقوانين الميلية في التطور الخاصة بالرأسمالية العالمية بل يكمن الإشكال المنهجي الأساسي في المفاهيم الغربية ، في أنها تحاول إدخال تطور البلدان النامية في ما يشبه بذلك القاطع للطريق الذي كان يسلب المسافرين كل ما لديهم ، ثم يمددهم على سرير حديدي ويقطع أرجلهم إن كانوا أطول من سريره ، أو يمطهم إن كانوا اقصر منه ....
ومن المراحل التاريخية التي مرت بها البلدان الرأسمالية الغربية يعرضون من اجل حل هذه المسألة ، نماذج شتى من التطور الرأسمالي . 
كما تعطي مؤلفات العديد من الكتاب الغربيين تفسيرا وحيد الجانب لأهمية الثورة العلمية التقنية بالنسبة لبلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية . 
وتبدل في الغالب شكل الظروف الدولية التي يتم فيها تطور تلك البلدان .
وهذا التنافر، الذي يبرز في هذه النظريات فيما يتعلق بطريقة تفسيرها لمفهوم التخلف ، يبدأ بتعريف آلية التطور . 
فان بعض العلماء يأخذون معايير ودلائل مختلفة من اجل تمييز التخلف ، لكن معاييرهم ودلائلهم بصورة عامة ذات طابع كمي . 
وعلى هذا الشكل يتحدد أيضاً المحتوى ذاته لمفاهيم التطور، وكذلك تتحدد التوصيات العلمية المقدمة . 
أما بالنسبة للمقدمة المنهجية الجوهرية فهي المقدمة ذاتها دائماً: 
البلدان النامية تتبع نفس الخط الذي سارت عليه البلدان الرأسمالية ولذلك كانت احتمالات تطور البلدان الأولى تقوم على إمكانيتها في تخطي تلك المسافات حسب هذه الوتيرة أو تلك ، ويتم هذا بالطبع ، تبعاً للطرق التي سلكتها الدول الغربية.
والطابع المميز لمعظم النظرات الغربية إلى تطور البلدان النامية ، هو رفضها تحليل التخلف على أنه ظاهرة من نظام ذي اوجه متعددة يشتمل على كل مظاهر التطور المعاصر من تاريخية واجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية وثقافية ، في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية.
وأن نظرية المراحل التي يقدمها د.روستوو ، والتي تتطابق اطروحاتها الأساسية مع نظريات ، أرون ، و كلارك ، أو أنها قريبة منها هي نظرية ذات أهمية فريدة من وجهة النظر التصورية (د. روستوو أستاذ في جامعة كمبردج).
ومن المعلوم أن النمو الاقتصادي في رأي روستوو، يجتازخمس مراحل:
(المجتمع التقليدي)،(المرحلة الانتقالية) التي تتجمع خلالها الشروط من اجل الوصول إلى مرحلة (الإقلاع) (take-off) التي تتصف بتحولات عميقة في الاقتصاد وفي البنية الاجتماعية في البلد ويتم على أثرها الوصول إلى
مرحلة (النضج) التي يؤدي تطورها إلى (المجتمع الاستهلاكي) حسب هذا المخطط ، فان البلدان النامية موجودة في مستوى يقابل المرحلتين الأوليتين ، وهي تعاني حاليا من الصعوبات المميزة لمرحلة (الإقلاع) وقد بدأ البعض منها الإقلاع بالفعل.
ومن المهم أن نشدد ، والحالة هذه ، على أن مميزات مراحل النمو الاقتصادي في كل البلدان تبقى ثابتة بغض النظر عن العصر. فان المجتمع التقليدي في إنجلترا ما قبل الرأسمالية ، هو على سبيل المثال في رأي روستوو من حيث المبدأ ، مماثل للمجتمعات التقليدية في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، ولا تعطى أية أهمية هنا، لواقع أن ظروف التطور قد تبدلت بشكل جوهري، بل ينظر إلى كل مرحلة على أنها قالب ثابت لايمكن تبديله ، وشيء محدد في كل نقاطه بمؤشرات لا تغير فيها.
وبالتالي فإن نظرية المراحل تحمل طابعاً إلزاميا ومعادياً للتاريخ . 
وهذا يصح بالدرجة الأولى، فيما يتعلق بطروحاتها التصورية الأساسية. فالمجتمعات في تلك الطروحات محرومة من مميزاتها الحقيقية التي تؤول إلى تمييز بعضها عن بعض وتستبدل تلك المميزات بمزيج انتقائي من المعايير التقنية والاقتصادية. وبالتالي فان البلدان ذات النظم الاجتماعية ـ الاقتصادية المختلفة ، رتبت متدرجة في خط من التطور عبر مراحل معرّفة ـ اعتباطياً ، وأن نظرية روستوو ليست جديرة بأن تعطي تفسيراً معقولاً للمسألة التي يطرحها تطور البلدان النامية.
وليس من المدهش ، أن يوجه إليها النقد ، والنقد القاسي أحيانا ، من قبل منظري الرأسمالية المشهورين مثل ب فيلار وف برد ، وج.فرسيننة وآخرين.
والواقع انه لا توجد في العلم الغربي نظرية واحدة بشأن تطور البلدان النامية. وتعتبر تلك النظريات بمثابة جزء من الاقتصاد السياسي للرأسمالية ، وتقوم على أساس مسلماته النظرية الأولية.
ورغم كل الفروقات الدقيقة والتحفظات الجوهرية أحيانا، فان تلك النظريات تصدر ضمناً عن الفكرة القائلة بأن البلدان النامية ليست محكومة بقوانين موضوعية ملازمة لها ، ومتمايزة عن قوانين البلدان الرأسمالية وبعيدة عن خطها العام في التطور، وهذا الذي نراه في تحليل النظريات العامة ذات العلاقة غير المباشرة بالبلدان النامية ، بل ونراه أيضا لدى دراسة المفاهيم والنماذج التي أعدت على أساس ملموس مستمد من تلك الفئة من البلدان.
والمعايير الأساسية للتخلف التي يستخدمها العلماء الغربيون يمكن أن تصنف اصطلاحياً بالطريقة التالية:

معايير تقنية اقتصادية
إن عدداً من الباحثين ممن يعكفون على مسائل البلدان النامية يميلون إلى تفسير مظاهر التخلف بأسباب تقنية واقتصادية محضة. فهم يركزون في مفاهيمهم على هذا المعيار أو ذاك ويوجزون كل تعقيدات التخلف في مقولات اقتصادية كميه.
من بين هذه المعايير التعميمية ، الأكثر انتشاراً ، هو التركيز على معيار الدخل القومي (أو الداخلي) الإجمالي أو (الدخل الفردي) ، وفي هذه الحال، تجري حسابات من اجل استخلاص روابط المؤشر الذي ينظر فيه مع الخصائص الأخرى لمستوى التطور الاقتصادي ومع حالة الموارد البشرية الخ.. 
ويتعمق التحليل بفضل دراسة ما يطرأ من تطور على التخلف بواسطة حساب وتائر نمو الدخل القومي وتوزعه حسب القطاعات الاقتصادية000 ، وهذه الأبحاث مدعوة لأن تثبت بأنه يوجد نوع من الارتباط المتبادل بين مستوى الدخل القومي من جهة والتخلف أو درجة التطور الاجتماعي من جهة أخرى، وهكذا تبعاً لهذه النتيجة ، يصبح الدخل الفردي الذي يقل عن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلى؟؟؟؟؟ دولار مقياسا " للمجتمع الذي يعيش في (المرحلة الانتقالية) أما الدخل الذي يتراوح بين ؟؟؟؟؟ و؟؟؟؟؟ دولار فهو يختص بالمجتمع الصناعي المتطور " تتغير الأرقام وفقاً لمرور الزمن .
أن المسائل المتعلقة بالدخل القومي تدرس بصورة جدية من قبل الماركسيين أيضا، مع فارق مبدئي هو انهم يستبعدون بدراية المقاربة الضيقة التي تتخذ فيها المؤشرات الكمية كأساس لدى تعريف طابع المجتمع والتطور الاجتماعي ومفهوم التخلف.
ويمكن القول أن الدخل القومي المنخفض ، يقابل إجمالا المستوى المنخفض من التطور الاقتصادي . ويبقى أن بلدا"نجح في تأمين دخل قومي مرتفع، كما نرى مثالاً على ذلك في الدول المنتجة للنفط ، بشكل خاص ، ليس دائماً ولا بالضرورة بلداً متطوراً اقتصادياً ، كما وأن حجم الدخل القومي لا يصلح كثيراً بوصفه معيارا" لتمييز البنى الاجتماعية والاقتصادية. 
وتُجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أنه في ظروف الثورة العلمية والتقنية التي رفعت بصورة فجائية دور الموارد البشرية (وخاصة دور الأخصائيين ذوي الإعداد العالي) شوهد انخفاض في أهمية الدخل القومي بوصفه مؤشراً كلياً على الحالة التي يكون عليها الاقتصاد . 
وهناك معيار آخر يستخدمه الكتاب الغربيون بشكل واسع ، هو مستوى تراكم رأس المال (فوير. ب ـ فلر (أستاذ في جامعة اكسفورد)) والأهمية العلمية لهذه المسألة شيء لا يمكن إنكاره. لكن القضية تطرح نفسها بشكل مغاير.
فمن الناحية الأولى ،لا يمكن أن يعتبر هذا المعيار مطلقاً. ففي البلدان المنتجة للنفط نلاحظ لدى البعض منها وخاصة في البلدان الأقل تطوراً والتي تعاني من حاجة إلى تحديث اقتصادها ظاهرة معاكسة بالضبط . فلديها فائض تصدّره حتى إلى البلدان الغربية المتطورة .
ومن الناحية الثانية ، فانه لا يمكن اعتبار عدم كفاية الرأسمال بمثابة مؤشر كاف لتفسير أسباب التخلف ونقص النمو في البلد.
ومن الناحية الثالثة ، والأخيرة ، فان الانحسار في هذا المؤشر يغدو جلياً اكثر فاكثر بمقدار ما تتنامى الثورة العلمية والتقنية يشهد بهذا، ما يوجه إلى أنصار هذه النظريات من التخلف القائم على هذا المعيار، من نقد من قبل زملائهم الذين يبرزون كل ما في الرأسمال البشري من أهمية.
(ف ـ هاريشون ـ أستاذ اقتصاد في جامعة نيويورك).

معايير من خارج الاقتصاد
وما نزال نجد في الاقتصاد السياسي الغربي محاولات من أجل إنعاش نظريات رجعية عن التخلف مرتكزة على معايير ذات طابع عنصري، وكذلك إعادة تكوين أفكار مهترئة تقول بالحتمية الجغرافية التي بشر بها تلاسيكيو أستاذ الاقتصاد السياسي البورجوازي في عصره أو الآراء الماركسية التي تبشر بالأممية وهذه النظريات والأفكار لا تقدم أية فائدة علمية ولا تستحق أن نوليها كبير اهتمام. وعلينا أن نتوقف عند العامل السكاني الذي يمثل المعيار الأكثر انتشاراً في النظريات المذكورة سابقاً عن التخلف.
وهذه الفكرة كما هو معلوم ليست جديدة، فقد كانت إحدى مسلمات النظرية السكانية المالثوسية، أما الشيء المستحدث فهو تلك المحاولات الجارية من اجل إعادة إحياء هذه النظرية على أرض البلدان النامية ذات الانفجار السكاني الذي لم يسبق له مثيل والتي يبدو أنها تبعث في أنصار تلك النظرية قوة جديدة (أ ـ سيفي ـ أستاذ اقتصاد فرنسي) إن دراسة المسألة السكانية في البلدان النامية والتي نتبينها في المؤلفات الاجتماعية ـ الاقتصادية للغرب، تقدم عدداً كبيراً من النتائج المهمة من حيث التفسير العواملي لمجرى واتجاهات تطور هذه الظاهرة، فقد درست فيها تفصيلياً قضايا مثل قضية النمو السريع في عدد سكان تلك البلدان (ما يدعى بالانفجار السكاني) ونسبة الوفيات والولادات وقصر أمد الحياة، وتركيب السكان تبعاً للسن، وتوزيع السكان على القطاعات الاقتصادية، وخصائص كل من المجتمع المدني والقروي 00الخ. وترتبط هذه القضايا ارتباطاً وثيقاً بمسائل الاستخدام، والأمية، وعدم كفاية رؤوس الأموال وضعف إنتاجية العمل. ولكن إن كان تحليل الاتجاهات الكمية، المدعوم بمعطيات إحصائية منتخبة بدقة يبدو جدياً بما فيه الكفاية، فإنه ليس ممكنا أن يقال الشيء نفسه عن التقديرات النظرية، وخاصة عن المحاولات التي تجري لإعطاء تعريف مباشر للعلاقات القائمة بين عملية النمو الاقتصادي وعملية النمو السكاني. هذا بغض النظر عن النزوع إلى إضفاء أهمية حاسمة على العامل السكاني في التطور الاجتماعي ـ الاقتصادي لبلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية. ومن هذا الجانب، فإن النظريات التي نحن بصددها، بما فيها من طابع تحديد صارم، تبدو تافهة ولا تتمكن من إعطاء تفسير كامل لظاهرة التخلف، ومن باب أولى فهي أعجز من أن تعين الطريق المطلوب اتباعها لحل المسألة التي تقتضيها تطور البلدان النامية...
فلنظريات الحتمية السكانية هذا العيب الجوهري وعلى الأقل، وهو عجزها عن تفسير السبب الذي جعل بعض البلدان النامية بلداناً متخلفة، في حين أنها بعيدة من أن تكون مكتظة سكانياً بل ينقصها السكان. وإذا كان ما يزال بإمكان عامل الاكتظاظ السكاني أن يفسر بعض المشكلات العويصة في بلدان مثل مصر.. والهند الخ..، فإنه غير موجود إطلاقا في كثير من بلدان القارة الأفريقية مثلاً. وهذا هو أحد الأسباب التي لا يمكن لأجلها اعتباره (أي عامل الاكتظاظ السكاني) معياراً شاملاً لتخلف البلدان النامية.
ولم تكن صدفة مطلقاً أن نرى بعض الباحثين (غ. ماير، هـ.مينت وآخرين) بعد أن حصروا الأخطاء الجوهرية في النظريات القائلة بالحتمية السكانية يعكفون بجد على انتقادها أما المفهوم الأكثر تكاملاً من كل ما عداه، مفهوم ج شومينز، فهو تعليل تخلف البلدان النامية بفقدان طبقة أصحاب المشاريع، الطبقة التي يعتبرها بمثابة العامل الأساسي في التطور الاقتصادي، وهذه النظرية تعزو المسألة إلى إيجاد طبقة كهذه فتخطئ بسبب ضيق أفقها الاجتماعي. أما ب. يايروك فهو يشدد بعد أن يتخذ رأيا مخالفاً لهذه النظرية على أن (من الوهم... توقع أن تبنى في البلدان السائرة في طريق التطور طبقة من أصحاب المشاريع الرأسماليين كما كانت الحال في الغرب خلال القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر. فإن هذه الطبقة استطاعت أن تنشأ وأن تلعب دورها خصوصاً، لأن مجموعة من الشروط كانت متوفرة في ذلك الحين، وهي شروط اختفت حالياً تقريباً).
وهناك اقتصاديون غربيون يبدو أنهم يشكون أيضاً فيما يخص إمكانية تجمع شروط مماثلة ويشهد الوضع الذي عليه بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية واقعاً بأن للتطور الرأسمالي فيها حدود ضيقة جداً، فضلاً عن ذلك فإن تجربة البلدان الاشتراكية ـ والتجربة الحالية لبعض البلدان النامية ذات التوجه الاشتراكي قد أظهرت بجلاء بأنه لا يوجد أي سبب يجعل عملية التطور الاقتصادي رهناً بوجود طبقة من أصحاب المشاريع الرأسماليين، وغالباً ما تجري هذه العملية فيها، ليس في غياب هذه الطبقة فحسب وإنما رغما عنها أيضاً:
فإن دور أصحاب المشاريع البورجوازيين يتضائل اكثر فأكثر في التطور الاقتصادي.
واخيراً علينا أن نتوقف قليلاً عند معيار آخر من خارج الاقتصاد ، هو (العامل الإنساني) النظرات المرتبطة بهذا المعيار ظهرت تحت تأثير الثورة العلمية والتقنية التي أخذت تبرز التعليم على أنه من عوامل التطور في الحقبة المعاصرة. صحيح أن البلدان النامية تتصف بضعف مستوى التعلم فيها، وبانتشار الأمية، والافتقار إلى الأيدي العاملة الماهرة وخاصة إلى الأخصائيين الحاصلين على تعلم ثانوي وعال.
وان في هذا الأمر عائقاً من عوائق تقدمها الاقتصادي. لكن هذا العامل ـ الأيدي العاملة الماهرة الفنية ـ لا يمكن اعتباره هو أيضا، معياراِ شاملاً لدى تفسير التخلف وتحديد أسبابه وآفاقه.

معايير ذات طابع بنيوي 
يتعلق الأمر هنا وبالدرجة الأولى بالنظريات التي تفسر التخلف بوجود قطاعين مختلفين في اقتصاد البلدان النامية ويجري التشديد في هذه النظريات على أن الطريق المؤدية إلى القضاء على التخلف تمر عبر احتواء أحد القطاعين (التقليدي) من قبل القطاع الآخر (الحديث). وبما أن العلاقات (الرأسمالية) أو (رأسمالية الدولة) تسيطر على الأغلبية الساحقة من البلدان النامية على القطاع الحديث من الاقتصاد، فأننا ندرك بوضوح تام المحتوي الطبقي والأيديولوجي للنظريات الثنائية التي تناضل في سبيل تصنيع على أساس رأسمالي. أما العالم الجزائري أ.كورنا نل فهو بانتقاده لهذه النظرات يلاحظ بحصافة، أن تصفية التخلف لا تتطلب تعديل البنية الاقتصادية عن طريق امتصاص القطاع التقليدي من قبل القطاع الرأسمالي، وإنما تتطلب تفكيك البنى) واقامة نظام جديد يسيطر فيه القطاع الاشتراكي.
أما الباحثون الماركسيون فإن نظرتهم تصدر عن الفكرة القائلة بأن دراسة المسألة المتعلقة بالثنائية، هي دراسة في غاية الأهمية من اجل فهم التخلف، لكنهم لا يطابقون مع ذلك في دراستهم بين هذا الفهم والثنائية.
ولقد شارك عدد كبير من العلماء الغربيين (أ.غنّاجي، وأ. لويس، ور.نوركس، وب. زوزنشتاين ـ رودان، وس. شاتز وآخرين) في إعداد مفاهيم التفتت القطاعي في اقتصاد البلدان النامية.
فنحن نجد في مؤلفاتهم مواصفات لكل قطاع من الاقتصاد الثنائي، وهم يتحدثون فيها عن خصوصية الروابط المتبادلة بين القطاعات وعن خصوصية الروابط المتبادلة بين القطاعات ومسألة الاستخدام في كل قطاع، الخ.
وعند البعض منهم (غنّاجي على سبيل المثال) يتخذ التطور الاقتصادي في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية طابعاً اكثر من ثنائي، بل طابعاً تعددياً.
ورغم أن الباحثين الغربيين المذكورين وآخرين غيرهم كثير، يولون الثنائية أهمية هائلة لدى بحثهم في مسألة التخلف، فانه توجد بينهم فروقات جدية وعلى الأخص فيما يتعلق بقضية آفاق هذه الثنائية. ويعتبر بعضهم أن إلغاء هذه الثنائية ـ وهو الشرط اللازم لحل مسألة التخلف ـ أمر غير ممكن عن طريق احتواء القطاع التقليدي بواسطة القطاع الحديث، ولا يعتبره آخرون (جي.فريسننة على سبيل المثال) أمراً لازما. وهناك علماء يطابقون بين القطاع الحديث والاقتصاد الرأسمالي.
ووجهة النظر المحدودة هذه توجه إليها الانتقادات من قبل أنصار آخرين للنظرة القائلة بالاقتصاد الثنائي.

معايير دولية
النظريات التي تقوم على هذا النوع من المعايير، والنظرية الكلاسيكية المتعلقة بالتبادل الدولي. ترتكز بصورة أساسية على الفكرة القائلة بأن التخلف نتيجة لازمة للظواهر السلبية التي تترتب على التقسيم العالمي للعمل. ويجدر بنا أن نوضح هنا بأن القضية ليست والحالة هذه إلاّ قضية نظام التقسيم العالمي الرأسمالي للعمل، وليست قضية ظواهر سلبية معزولة فحسب، وإنما هي قضية سمة ملازمة لهذا النظام، ألا وهي طابعه المستغل وغير المنصف. لكن النواة المنطقية المعقولة لهذه النظريات القول بوجود صلة بين التخلف وبين عمليات تطور الاقتصاد الرأسمالي ـ تضيع في الواقع، في تحليل معطيات تقنية، اقتصادية، اتجاهات التجارة العالمية، العلاقة بين أسعار المواد الأولية واسعار السلع الصناعية، وحركة الرساميل بين البلدان المتطورة والبلدان النامية الخ. ويسمح هذا النوع من الدراسات الملموسة بتفسير عدد كبير من القضايا، وخاصة القضايا ذات القيمة المبدئية، لكنه لا يقدم تحليلا لظاهرة التخلف بحد ذاتها، ولا يعري جذورها ويفكك آليتها التي تبقي عليها فحسب وإنما تزيد حالة التخلف تفاقما في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية.
بعد هذا التعداد الموجز للأنواع الرئيسية من المعايير الواسعة الاستعمال في نظرات الكتاب الغربيين التي تبتغي تفسير مظاهر التخلف، يجدر بنا أن نضيف أنه تعد على أساسها، ومع نفس العيوب المنهجية بالطبع نماذج متعددة لتنمية اقتصاد بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية.
ورغم تطبيق تقنية اكثر كمالاً في التحليل الاقتصادي ورغم استخدام جهاز رياضي ضخم، فإن هذه النماذج الصحيحة تماما، من حيث منطقها التقني ـ الاقتصاد الداخلي ، تكشف عن كونها غير قابلة للاستعمال في الميدان العملي. ذلك أنها تعكس في الأساس الاقتصاد السوقي للبلدان الرأسمالية العالية التطور.
وتدخل مقاربة كهذه في تناقض مع العمليات الجارية في البلدان النامية، وهي عمليات تتصف بتداخل غريب في البنى الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وبمظاهر وأشكال جديدة غالباً لم يسبق لها مثيل في البلدان المتطورة. وتضفي الثورة العلمية والتقنية المعاصرة على هذه العمليات طابعاً اكثر تعقيداً وتناقضاً. والحال فإن النماذج المقترحة من قبل الكتاب الغربيين والماركسيين، لم تُدخل في اعتبارها بشكل كاف أو لم تُدخل في اعتبارها مطلقاً العامل العلمي والتقني وتأثيره على خصوصيات التطور في البلدان النامية، واخير ـ وهذا الأمر الجوهري ـ فإن تعارض هذه النماذج يقوم على المقارنة والمطابقة بين فترات من التطور التاريخي مختلفة الطابع، وهي عصر ما قبل الصناعة في أوربا والولايات المتحدة، والمرحلة المعاصرة التي تعيشها البلدان النامية. ويمكن أن يكون لهذه المقارنات ما يبررها ولكن يشترط فيها أن تسلط الضوء على الفروقات الكيفية العميقة القائمة بين هاتين المرحلتين اللتين تبدوان متشابهتين للوهلة الأولى، واللتان تقود عملية المطابقة، بينهما، من حيث محتواها الاجتماعي ـ الاقتصادي، إلى تشويه طبيعة العمليات الموضوعية الجارية في البلدان النامية يسمح كل ما قلناه حتى الآن، بالانتقال إلى طابع ظاهرة التخلف في الظروف المعاصرة.
ـ فمن الناحية الأولى، ليس التخلف سمة مميزة لكل البلدان النامية وإنما هو من خصائص فئة محددة منها، وقد ظهر في فترة محددة من التطور التاريخي للبشرية، وهو المحصلة المنطقية والمباشرة لتكون الرأسمالية العالمية التي لا يمكنها أن تتطور إلا بأن تقسم العالم إلى فئتين من البلدان، المتطورة والمتخلفة، البلدان المسيطرة والبلدان الواقعة تحت السيطرة. وأن النموذج الرأسمالي والماركسي لتجاوز مستوى التخلف ما زال بامكانهما، بمقتضى تأثير قانون عدم الانتظام في تطور الرأسمالية والماركسية أن يلعبا دورهما في بعض البلدان النامية، لكن تخطي ظاهرة التخلف، والقضاء عليها بحد ذاتها، يستوجب الخروج من نطاق تحكم القوانين الموضوعية الرأسمالية والماركسية.
ـ ومن الناحية الثانية، فإن التخلف، وإن اصبح طابعاً مميزاً لمجموعة من دول آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، ليس سببه مطلقاً ان تلك البلدان لم تستطع أن تحرك الدوافع الداخلية للتطور، وفقدت الشروط والمقدمات الضرورية لحركة تاريخية (سوية) وطبيعية، وهي الحركة التي عرفتها الدول الرأسمالية المتطورة. ولم يكن سببه أن تلك البلدان ألفت نفسها بمنأى عن الطريق الكبرى التي سلكها التطور العالمي.
وفوق هذا فإن هذه البلدان لم تكن (معدة سلفا) للتخلف إن التخلف في البلدان النامية بوصفه النتيجة والمظهر المنطقيين لتطور الرأسمالية العالمية، لا يمكن اعتباره ظاهرة نجمت عن قوانين التطور الداخلي لتلك البلدان. كلا، فإن هذه الظاهرة مرتبطة ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالعمليات التي فرضت على تلك البلدان من الخارج ـ بالاستغلال والاستعباد الاستعماري وبالطبع، فإن تخلف تلك البلدان قد سهل الغزو الاستعماري في حينه، لكن التخلف يمثل على الصعيد التاريخي العام، سمة من سمات التطور التابع قد برز وتشكل اجمالاً، كظاهرة دولية، خلال عملية إنشاء الإمبراطوريات الاستعمارية للقوى الرأسمالية، وإكراه الناس على العمل ومصادرة آرائهم وحرياتهم ووجودهم، وبالتالي ليس التخلف هو الذي قاد إلى التبعية، بل على العكس أن التطور التابع هو الذي حدد هذا التخلف. إن هذه الظاهرة التي انبثقت بوصفها نتيجة للتبعية أصبحت وعائقاً يمنع البلدان النامية من تخطي نموذج التطور الذي فرض عليها.
ـ ومن الناحية الثالثة، فإن التخلف قد غدا مفهوماً كيفياً وليس كمياً بصورة أساسية. وهكذا فإن البون بين مستوى التطور في المكسيك ومستوى التطور في موريتانيا هو اكبر، من الناحية الكمية، من البون الفاصل بين الولايات المتحدّة والمكسيك، والأمر نفسه، إن قارنا على سبيل المثال، بين فرنسا واليونان وبين اليونان والأرجنتين، لكننا إن صنفنا هذه البلدان فئويا، فسيكون لدينا الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا واليونان من جهة والأرجنتين والمكسيك وموريتانيا من جهة أخرى، ونحن إن شئنا توسيع هذه الفكرة فإنه يتوجب علينا كما هو ظاهر، أن نميز بين (التأخر) و(التخلف) و(النمو المتدني) فاليونان متأخرة عن الولايات المتحدة من حيث مستوى تطورها الاقتصادي، لكنه ليس لدينا على ما يبدو، أي سبب لتصنيفها بين البلدان المتخلفة، واليونان ليست متقدمة كثيراً على الأرجنتين بناء على المعيار الكمي نفسه. لكننا عندما نأخذ في اعتبارنا مفهومي التخلف والتطور على أنمها مقولتان كيفيتان، فإننا نميل لتصنيف الأرجنتين بين فئة البلدان المتخلفة.
ـ ومن الناحية الرابعة، فان تجاوز مستوى التخلف له معنى مختلف كيفيا عن مجرد الانتقال من اقتصاد تقليدي إلى اقتصاد صناعي عن طريق ثورة صناعية، كما كانت عليه الحال في القرن الماضي في بلدان أوربا والولايات المتحدة.
ففي العهد الذي سبق الثورة الصناعية لم يكن الاقتصاد التقليدي يعتبر تأخراً، ولم يكن يدخل في التقدير أنه يكفي الخروج من إطاره لتخطي التخلف. فالأمر كان يتعلق في ذلك الحين بعملية انتقال من درجة من التطور الاقتصادي إلى درجة أخرى تتبعها مباشرة، من الطرق التقليدية في الإدارة إلى الطرق الصناعية، وما نلاحظه اليوم في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، ليس تأخراً (كميا) وأنما هو تخلف ـ نمو متدني. وبوجود هذا فإن هذه البلدان تلقى نفسها في مرحلة من التطور الاجتماعي مختلفة كيفيا عن تلك التي وصلت إليها البلدان المتطورة اقتصادياً، والأمر الجوهري هو أن التخلف ـ النمو المتدني ـ يتكرر باستمرار بواسطة عملية التطور الرأسمالي الشامل ذاتها. وفي هذه الظروف لا يعود الاقتصاد التقليدي متخلفاً فحسب، وإنما هو راكد إلى حد بعيد، ولا يعطي النمو الكمي لمؤشرات الإنتاج، لوحده ـ مع مالهُ من أهمية كبرى ـ حلا لمسألة التخلف.
ـ ومن الناحية الخامسة فإنه وفي ظروف الثورة العلمية والتقنية، فإن التخلف لا ينطبق فقط على نموذج الاقتصاد التقليدي بل ينطبق أيضاً على النمط الزراعي الصناعي، وضمن هذا الحد أو ذاك فإن النمط الصناعي ـ الزراعي ليس اقل تخلفاً بالنسبة للنماذج الأكثر تطوراً في الاقتصاد التي تتشكل في الدول الصناعية والمعتمدة على فروع طليعية تتطلب احدث منجزات العلم. ذلك أن أنماطا كهذه التي كانت تدل في فترة الثورة الصناعية على مستوى عال من التطور الصناعي، لكن تكوينها لم يتطلب إقامة قطاع، للأبحاث العلمية والتقنية، لا يمكن أن تظل تعتبر بمثابة أنماط متطورة بشكل عال، حتى ولو امتلكت قطاعاً كهذا أو كان عندها اتجاه لإنشائه.
كل ذلك يشهد بأن ظاهرة التخلف تتعقد وتزداد مع الوقت تناقضاً، وذلك تحت تأثير الثورة العلمية والتقنية، وعملية التطور في البلدان النامية تتغير أيضاً وفي نفس الوقت، على الصعيد الاقتصادي وعلى الصعيد الاجتماعي ـ السياسي...
وإذا نحن نظرنا، بادئ ذي بدء، إلى التغيرات البنيوية التي حصلت في اقتصاد البلدان النامية، فانه يكفي القول بأن بنية تلك البلدان النامية، تتأخر على الصعيد الاقتصادي بدرجات تاريخية كبيرة عن الدول المتطورة من الناحية الصناعية، والعملية التقنية، والذي يساوي هذا في الأهمية، هو أن اقتصاد البلدان النامية، يتصف أيضاً بوجود عناصر علمية ـ تقنية ـ أي بوجود سمات ملازمة لكل اقتصاد عالي التطور. وأن بنية توظيف هذه السمات في الاقتصاد الوطني، وكذلك واقع كون هذه البنية محددة في قسم واسع منها بفوائد التقدم العلمي والتقني وبتطور الثقافة بنطاقها الخاص بها في البحث العلمي، يشهدان إضافة إلى ما تقدم، بهذا التناقض.
وهكذا فان الثورة العلمية والتقنية، التي هي ثمرة للبنى المتطورة والتي تعبر عن حاجات الاقتصاد (المرتكز على العلم) تسهم في إبراز وفي نشر عناصر من هذه البنى ومن حاجتها في البلدان المتخلفة اقتصادياً في آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، وهي بلدان ليست مهيأة لذلك من الناحية المادية والاجتماعية، ولم تتوصل عملية التصنيع فيها إلى الوفاء بمهمتها الطبيعية المتمثلة في تعجيل عملية تطور القوة المنتجة المادية، أما عامل الزمن أو بتعبير أدق، واقع كون عملية التصنيع تبدو كعملية مكتملة تاريخياً، أو أنها اكتملت على قدر الحاجة، هذا على الأقل في البلدان المتطورة، بصورة عالمية، فهو عامل يعلن عن نفسه بوضوح.
فالتاريخ لم يمنح البلدان النامية ما يلزم لها من الوقت، لتسير فيها تلك العمليات من التطور على المراحل، فقد أدى إلى ضرب استمراريتها. وإلى تعقيد في مسألة التطور لم يسبق له مثيل.
وإن تغيرات مماثلة تحصل أيضاً على الصعيد الاجتماعي في بلدان آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، ومن هذه الناحية، فإن تغيير مسالة التطور يتعلق قبل كل شيء، بعملية إعداد بنية اجتماعية جديدة، وبدور المثقفين، وعلى الأخص الكوادر العلمية والتقنية. بخلاف ما حدث في الدول الرأسمالية المتطورة والماركسية حيث تكونت فئة المثقفين في ظروف تمايز طبقي حاد في المجتمع، فإن هذه الفئة قد نمت في البلدان النامية بوصفها قوة اكثر انعزالاً تقوم بدور مستقل نسبياً. ورغم أن تلك البلدان تجتاز مرحلة أولية من التطور الصناعي، أو أنها ما زالت في مرحلة انتقال إلى التصنيع، فإن حاجتها إلى الكوادر العلمية والتقنية اكبر بما لا يقاس من حاجة بلدان أوربا والولايات المتحدة إلى تلك الكوادر في مرحلة الثورة الصناعية، وهذا الأمر ناتج أيضاً عن الأشكال النوعية التي تتجلى بها الثورة العلمية والتقنية على أرضية اقتصاد مختلف.

الخلاصة 
عند الكتاب الغربيين الرأسماليين وكذلك الكتاب الماركسيين، نظرات وحيدة الجانب في تفسيرهم للتخلف الذي تعاني منه الدول النامية.
فانهم يأخذون لذلك معايير، مهما اختلفت فهي تظل ذات طابع كمي في معظم الأحيان وينطلقون من مقدمة تكاد تكون هي نفسها، أن البلدان السائرة في طريق النمو تتبع نفس الخط الذي سارت عليه البلدان الرأسمالية والماركسية، وهي لا تفترق عنها إلا بهذه المسافة أو تلك.
ومن الأمثلة على قصور معاييرهم عن ظاهرة التخلف ، تغليبهم لمعيار الدخل القومي ومستوى دخل الفرد من السكان ، والصراع الطبقي ، وفائض القيمة ، فان ارتفاع الرقم لا يميز التمييز الكافي بلدا متطوراً عن بلد نام ، إذن ما عسانا أن نقول عن الأرقام التي تعطى في هذا المجال عن بعض دول النفط ، وإذا كان الاكتظاظ السكاني واحداً من العوامل المعرقلة للتطور، فإن الكثير من الدول النامية لم تصل إلى حد الانفجار السكاني وليس لديها الصراع الطبقي وتلك هي بعض الأمثلة عن النظريات التي تبين هذه الدراسة قصورها ، لذلك هي تخلص إلى أن ظاهرة التخلف مرتبطة ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالصيرورة التي فرضت على تلك البلدان من الخارج ـ بالاستغلال والاستعباد الاستعماري أو التبعية، لتخطى هذه الظاهرة والقضاء عليها بحد ذاتها، يجب الخروج من نطاق تحكم القوانين الموضوعية للرأسمالية والماركسية.
وعلى الدول النامية وخصوصاً الإسلامية تطبيق نهج الاقتصاد الإسلامي وهو الكفيل بالقضاء على التخلف والفقر وتحقيق مجتمع يرفل بالاستقرار ويكون فيه الإنسان معززاً كما كرمه الله سبحانه وتعالى كأثمن شيء في الوجود بما يرضيه عز وجل.

"منقول بتصرف"

تلك كانت المشاركة
ولاهميتها وكثافة ماتحتوي عليه من معلومات
تستوجب التأني في قراءتها.......



قلبُ مصر
دراجون شادو
الأعضاء الكرام

تحياتي

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعي المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## الشيمـــاء

*
بعد غياب عن المنتدي لاسباب قهرية
عدت مرة اخري
و تملأ قلبي بقوة
هذه الكلمات الرائعة للشاعر 
فاروق جويدة

مت صامداً. 
لا شيء يغني الناس عن أوطانهم. 
حتى ولو ملكوا قصور الأرض. 
جاهًا أو سكن
*

خالص ودي

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى العزيزة ... قلب مصر
> تحياتى وتقديرى لموضوعك المتميز ...,,


الغالية جيهان  :f: 
بداية سعيدة جدا بمشاركتك الرائعة معنا في كلامنا من القلب




> فى الواقع سيدتى نفس المشاعر التى تنتابك حينما نُوصف بالعالم الثالث الغير متحضر أو المتخلف... تنتابنى أنا أيضاً ...فأشعر بالضيق والإهانة... ولكنى أبداً لا أشعر بالظلم ....!!!
> فنحن للأسف كذلك وتلك حقيقة لا نستطيع الهروب منها أو إنكارها كل مانستطيعه هو مواجهتها ومحاولة تغيير الواقع المهين الذى صرنا فيه اليوم...!!
> إحترمت تساؤلاتك عن ماهى معايير التحضر وهى تساؤلات وجيهة وجديرة بأن نبحث لها عن إجابات شافية حتى نتلمس طريقنا نحو مجتمع متحضر وسأحاول أن أجيب معكِ عن هذه التساؤلات


بالفعل هي حقيقة أختى العزيزة ويجب مواجهتها وعدم الهروب منها حتى يكون حديثنا في طريقه الصحيح وحتى نقوم جميعا ببناء هذا الوطن وانتشاله من بين جبال المشاكل التي تحيط به من كل حدب وصوب
ولكن أكثر ما يقلقني ويصيبني بالضيق هو اختلاف المعايير جذريا واختلاف وجهات النظر بين من يقيمون الدول وبين الواقع الفعلي المخالف لمعاييرهم وأن ما يصلح لدينا لا يصلح لديهم والعكس صحيح




> التحضر لا يقاس أبداً بمدى (الإلتزام الدينى )سواء كان هذا المجتمع يدين بدين معين إذا إعتنقه أصبح متحضراً وإذا تركه لم يصبح كذلك ...أوبمدى الإلتزام الدينى لدين واحد يدين به هذا المجتمع ... سيدتى هناك مجتمعات وثنية لا تدين بأى دين سماوى أعتقد ان سمة التحضر هى السمة الغالبة على تلك المجتمعات والشعوب....!!!!
> ولكنى أعتقد ان علاقة الدين بالتحضر تكمن فى مدى درجة إحترام هذا المجتمع لأديان مواطنيها مهما إختلفت وتنوعت ... هذه هى العلاقة الوحيدة التى أراها بين الدين والتحضر ... ولا يفوتنى ان أذكر هنا أن الإسلام هو أكثر الأديان إحتراماً وتسامحاً مع الأديان المخالفة له (ملحوظة... الإسلام هو الديانة الرسمية فى مصر ورغم تحضر هذا الدين العظيم إلا أننا أيضاً غير متحضرين)


ما أقصده بالالتزام الديني ليس الالتزام بدين موحد 
ولكن ما أقصده مدى التزام الفرد أو الشعب بالدين الذي يدين به 
بمعنى مدى التزامه بتطبيق معايير وأوامر دينه أيا كان هذا الدين الذي يدين به
وبالنسبة لديننا الإسلامي يحمل بين طياته ما يجعلنا على قمة التحضر إذا ما خطونا على نهجه والتزمنا بمعاييره ومنهاجه
أي أن الاتزام الديني سيساعد وبلا شك على التحضر وسيعلي من همة الفرد واتجاهه نحو التحضر على المستوى العقلي والسلوكي أيضا





> بالتأكيد العلم هو معيار هام من معايير التحضر ولكنه غير كافى حتى وإن تحقق فى أروع وأقوى صوره فى ذلك المجتمع ... فإن إفتقد العلم مثلاً للأخلاق أو للقيم الإنسانية النبيلة و نسى هدفه الأسمى فى المحافظة على قيمة الحياة وأمن وأمان البشر وأصبح مصدر خطر حقيقى على الإنسان فإنه هنا يخرج من دائرة التحضر ليهوى فى هاوية الهمجية والتخلف حتى وإن تنكر فى رداء التحضر...,,
> نحن لا نفتقد للعلم ولكننا نفتقد لثقافة العلم ... نفتقد الثقافة المشجعة والمنمية للطاقات والعقول وليست الطاردة لهذه العقول والقاتلة لمنابع الإبداع داخلها ... من هو المسئول عن ذلك إجابة هذا السؤال واسعة جداً وفضفاضة جداً ولكن أبرزها فى رأيى هى كبت الحريات وقتل روح الإبداع لدى الشباب....!!!


 أؤيدك وبلا شك في أن العلم بمنظوره الخادم للمجتمع هو من أسمى آيات التحضر
 واتفق معكِ في أن الإجابة على هذه النقطة تحديدا تحتاج منا لمساحة واسعة نتحدث فيها باستفاضة عن كيفية تشجيع الطاقات العلمية وتنميتها والمساعدة على تحقيق مُناخ جاذب للعلم وليس طارد له
وكيفية إلقاء الضوء على النماذج العلمية الناجحة والواعدة الموجودة بالفعل في مجتمعنا وتشجيعهم حتى نكتسب بين الشباب قدوة فعلية يحتذوا بها بعيدا عن نموذج الفنانين ولاعبي الكرة الذين أصبحوا أمل الشباب هذه الأيام 




> سيدتى هناك شعوب ليس لها تاريخ ولم يكن لها فى يوم من الإيام أى حضارة وهى الآن على قمة هرم التحضر فى العالم أجمع والمثل الحى هنا هى أمريكا نفسها...!!!
> لم يوجد شعب او امه حازت على تاريخ مشرف وحضارة أبهرت وتُبهر كل العالم حتى الآن مثلنا ومثل حضاراتنا ولكن شتان مابين حضاراتنا الغابرة وواقعنا المؤلم المشين ... الفيصل دوماً يا عزيزتى هو الواقع و الكائن اليوم...أجدادنا صنعوا حضارتهم التى أبهرت العالم ... فالنصنع نحن أيضاً حضارتنا التى تُبهر العالم ... فهذا هو أبعد المعايير عن قياس الحضارة فى رأيى الآن...!!


بالعكس عزيزتي التاريخ والحضارة الغابرة كما تقولين من أهم أسباب التحضر 
إذا ما نظرنا لتاريخ الأمم والشعوب سنرى أن هناك فترات انكسار متفاوتة يمر بها أي شعب على مر التاريخ وهذا لا يعني أبدا انكساره الحضاري أو أن هذه الأمة تخرج عن ركب الحضارة لأنها في الماضي كانت متحضرة والآن لا 
التاريخ هو الأساس والقاعدة التي تبنى عليها الحضارة
سأضرب لكٍ مثلا
لو تساوت مصر في كل الظروف الاقتصادية والسكان والمُناخ العلمي وكل مقومات الحضارة الحديثة مع أمريكا التي ترينها على قمة هرم التحضر
هل حينها ستتساوى مصر مع أمريكا في معيار التحضر
بالعكس ستحتل مصر المرتبة الأولى حضاريا بتاريخها الماضي وتحضرها الحالي
أي أن التاريخ والانجازات التاريخية السابقة ستكسب مصر عامل من عوامل التحضر لأن لديها القاعدة والأساس .
وهذا ليس معناه ابدا أن يخطر على بال أحد أننا نرتكن على حضارتنا الماضية وننسى واقعنا ونتباهى بمنجازات الماضى ونتراخى عن أي انجاز في الحاضر أو المستقبل





> معايير من أقوى المعايير التى تقاس على أساسه درجة تحضر الشعوب...
> ولكنه من أصعب المعايير أيضاً فى تطبيقه وإتخاذ السبل لتفعيله ... من الصعب أن تغيرى سلوكيات شعب دأب على السلوك الهمجى المتخلف وتعيدى تأهيله من جديد ليتبنى السلوكيات المتحضرة فى تعاملاته ...إنها منظومة غاية فى التعقيد تطلب تعاون وتضافر جهات شتى بدئاً من الأسرة (التى هى بالفعل تتبنى السلوك الهمجى)ودورها فى تنشأة الطفل الذى هو الثمرة التى يجب تعهدها لأنه هو من سيصنع المجتمع القادم المتحضر ومروراً بالشارع وضبطه وضبط سلوكياته عن طريق القوانين الصارمة فى البداية حتى يعتادها الناس ويفعلوها بغير رقيب ...للمدرسة وضبط منظومة التعليم المهترئة والمتدنية والتى تُخرج لنا الملايين من الجهلاء والأميين الحاملين للشهادات العليا...
> لوسائل الإعلام التى فى مقدورها ان تُغيب أكثر العقول عبقرية وحكمة بما تقدمه من مواد تافهة تخاطب كل الغرائز البشرية ولا شئ غير الغرائز ...وتضافر المنظومة الأهم والأكثر والأعمق تأثيراًفى اى مجتمع وهى المنظومة الدينية التى يجب ان تخاطب الشباب بروح العصر وبتفهم كامل لإختلاف الأزمان والرغبات عند الشباب والعمل على توجيههم الوجهة السليمة نحو تدين معتدل ومتسامح ليكون سبب أساسى فى نهوض مجتمع وتحضره ...
> الأمر صعب ... بل بالغ الصعوبة ...ولكنه أبداً ليس بمستحيل إن خلُصت النوايا وبدئنا من الآن العمل فى كل تلك الإتجاهات ...,,


السلوك ... هذا الساحر الذي يقلب أمما على عقب
ويغير من رؤية الشعوب لبعضها البعض
ولكن من قال أن من الصعب تغيير سلوك أمة وتعديل سلوكها من السلوك الهمجي إلى السلوك الحضاري
يا سيدتي أوروبا هذا المارد الحضاري في القرون المتوسطة كانت من أكثر شعوب العالم تخلفا وأردأهم سلوكا وسلوك جموع الشعوب الأوربية كان يتسم بالغلظة وسوء الأخلاق ، ويتضح هذا جليا من قراءة التاريخ في تلك الفترات
وبالرغم من هذا يُضرب بهم المثل الآن في السلوك الحضاري 
أي أن اتجاه السلوك يمكن تغييره وملاحظة هذا التغيير في فترات زمنية طويلة أو قصيرة
وهناك أيضا أمثلة حالية داخل الوطن الواحد
في مصر على سبيل المثال تعالي لنرى سلوكيات أفراد الشعب في تعاملهم مع وسيلة المواصلات المتمثلة في مترو الأنفاق ومع وسيلة المواصلات المتمثلة في الأتوبيس العام
شتان الفرق بين الاثنين
من يركب مترو الأنفاق لا يمكن أن يدخن بداخل المترو أو يلقي بقاذورات على رصيف المحطة أو يسلك سلوكا شائنا يستوجب المخالفة 
بينما الوضع مختلف تماما مع من يستقلون أتوبيسات النقل العام

أي ان ما ينقصنا في الفترة الحالية لتعديل كثير من السلوكيات الشائكة هو القانون والالتزام به
وهو ما فعله الغرب أن أقام قانونا والتزم به المواطنون وتم تشديد العقوبة على من يخالف
وبعد فترة تأصل السلوك بداخل الفرد فأصبح لا يحتاج لقانون كي يلتزم

بالرغم من أنني رأيت كثيرا من مواطني الدول المتحضرة عندما يأتون إلى مصر ويقيمون فيها فترة تتجاوز غير قصيرة يبدأون في التعامل بشكل غير حضاري ، بالرغم من أنهم في وطنمهم يتعاملون بشكل مختلف

إذن يجب علينا إقامة قوانين سلوكية يلتزم بها أفراد الشعب حتى نُشيع روح التعامل الحضارية بين جموع المواطنين ومن ثم نصدر أحكاما بأن السلوك لن يتغير أو تغير بالفعل




> معيار غير أساسى ولا محورى فى قياس درجة تحضر الشعوب ... نرى شعوباً أصابتها التخمة من كثرة غناها وأموالها المكدسة فى كل بنوك العالم أو بما تمتلكه من ثروات هى مطمع لكل شعوب العالم ومع ذلك تفتقر لكل أسباب التحضر والرقى بين أفراد شعوبها وفى سلوكياتهم والأمثلة كثيرة ومعروفة للجميع بدون ذكر أسماء...


غنى الدول بالفعل ليس معيار للتحضر ، ولكننى اعتقد أن الاستغلال السليم للموارد المتاحة للدولة هو التحضر بعينه
أي أن للدولة نصيب من موارد طبيعية أو صناعية حباها الله بها كيفية استغلال هذه الموارد وتنميتها وتوزيع الناتج عنها هو التحضر أو هو طريق من طرق التحضر




> قلب مصر أعتذر بشدة عن الإطالة فقد كان عنوان موضوعك (من القلب) وكل مافعلته هو أن تركت قلبى يتحدث بدون رقيب ويبدو أن ما بداخله أكثر كثيراً مما كنت أتوقع ...,,
> تحياتى عزيزتى مرة أخرى لموضوعك الرائع


بالعكس أختى الغالية جيهان  :f: لم تكن إطالة أبدا ولكنها كانت كلام نابع عن قلب عشق مصر وأحبها وتحدث من قلبه عما يشعر به وعما يراه من وجهة نظره لإصلاح هذا الوطن
أشكرك غاليتي من كل قلبي وأتمنى دائما أن تتحدثي من قلبك بلا رقيب 
فما أجمل أن نعالج مشاكلنا بإحساس صادق نابع من عشقنا لهذا الوطن
تحياتي أختى الغالية وانتظر تواجدك معنا دائما مـ القلب
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اود ان ابدي راي في المعاني المختلفة التي ذكرتوها في معني الحضرة 
> لان الحضار بمعناها الواسع هي قياس الثقافة والعلوم والعدات والتقاليد والتقد العلمي وغيرها ولكني اعتقد ان الحضارة الان اصبحت قاصرة علي من لديهم القدر علي السيطرة علي العالم وغزو المعتقدات واحتلال العقول وجلها لا تسطيع ان تنظر الي ما هو حولها بكامل ارادتها ولا كن من خلال ما هومسموح لها فل اذا كان هناك اراء وقيادات فعالة تسطيع ان تغير من تلك المفاهيم فهل تعتقدم انها ستجد من ويؤيدها ويساعدها علي الظهور وتحيق الاهداف الحقيقية للحضارة اعتقد انه لم ياتي الاوان لكي تكون هناك الحرية الكافية واو بعني اوضح الديمقراطية التي تساعد علي ذلك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخت الفاضلة  سلوى رشدي أهلا بك معنا  :f: 
أشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة التي أشرتي فيها  من وجهة نظرك لمفهوم الحضارة بمعناها الواسع المتمثل في الثقافة والعلوم والعادات والتقاليد
ولكنني بالفعل اختلف في الاعتراف بأن من يملكون القدرة على السيطرة على العالم يكونون هم فقط الشعوب المتحضرة أو الأمم المتحضرة والمستضعفين في الأرض يُطلق عليهم الشعوب المتخلفة
هل هذا يعني أننا يجب أن نُضيف معيار جديد لقياس مدى تحضر الأمم وهو معيار قوة الدولة ومدى سيطرتها على الدول المحيطة بها أو حتى البعيدة
أي بمعنى آخر هل لأ، أمريكا لديها القوة العسكرية التي تستطيع بها غزو أي دولة بلا مقاومة تُذكر من هذه الدولة هل يعني هذا أنها بهذه القوة أصبحت دولة متحضرة
اعتقد أن موازين القوى تتغير مع الأيام وأن التحضر لا يمكن أن يُقاس بمدى قوة الدولة

أشكرك وفي انتظار متابعتك لنا وتواجدك معنا دائما
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أُسجل إعجابي بهذا الموضوع وبذوق الناقلة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي الكريم سيزف  :f:  سعيدة بمشاركتك معنا في كلامنا من القلب
يسعدني أن الموضوع عجب حضرتك وأشكرك على إطرائك الجميل
واسمح لي أن أوضح بداية أن الموضوع ليس بمنقول ولكنني من قمت بكتابته




> ومن رأيي ,, إن أردنا أن نعرف مفهوم التحضر فعلينا بالمقارنة 
> فنأتي بدول العالم الأول ,, العالم الثالث ونستخلص معني التحضر من خلال استخلاص أوجة المقارنة فمثلا :-
> 
> عندما تبحث من خلال شبكة الإنترنت أو الكتب ستجد هناك بعض الكلمات الشائعة عندما تستخدم كلمة " العالم الأول "
> 
> مستوي معيشة الفرد - التقدم التقني - الديموقراطية


تفنيد رائع لمقومات التحضر أشكر لك اجتهادك في البحث وتعريف كل مقوم منها
وبالفعل المقارنة بين المقومات التي ذكرتها حضرتك في مشاركتك بين دول العالم الأول والعالم الثالث
تُظهر الكثير وخصوصا في المعايير الثلاثة التى اختصصتها في المقارنة





> مستوي معيشة الفرد 
> 
> ( الحماية من البطالة - توفير أدني مستوي يحافظ علي آدمية الإنسان - وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب - القضاء علي المحسوبية والرشوة والشاي بالياسمين - ..... )
> 
> : وهو أحد أهم وأعم العوامل التي يُقاس بها تقدم دولة ما .. فمثلا أقل دولة من العشرين دولة الذين يتميزوا بأعلي مستوي دخل للفرد ستجدها " ايطاليا " حيث وصل فيها مستوي الفرد إلي " أكثر من 35.000 $ " 
> وستجد أعلي دولة هي " لاكسمبرج " حيث وصل فيها مستوي معيشة الفرد إلي " 80.000 $ " وبما إن تقدم مستوي معيشة الفرد هو إنعكاس لإقتصاد الدولة وإقتصاد الدولة وتجارتها يعتمد إعتماد حتمي علي تقدم الصناعة والزراعة والتجارة فيها .. لذلك فمنظومة اقتصاد الدولة ورفاهية الفرد هي منظومة مهمة في مقاييس التقدم .. وبالنظر إلي بلادنا الجميلة التي خاصمت التقدم منذ زمن بعيد ومازالت تضع إصبعها في أنفها تنظر بعته مبالغ فيه للدول المتقدمة وهي تخطو خطوات رهيبه نحو الهيمنة وتطبيق مفهوم اليوجينيا الذي يتمثل في منع الأغبياء من التكاثر علي الدول المتخلفة ..



مستوى معيشة الفرد والدخل السنوي ... وما يستتبعها من خطوات تم ذكرها في الاقتباس السابق
للأسف ما زلنا وسنستمر لفترة لا يعلمها إلا الله نعاني من الانخفاض الحاد في الدخل السنوي وانخفاض مستوى المعيشة إلا قلة قليلة من من المصريين والتفاوت الرهيب الذي نراه يتمثل بين أفراد الشعب نفسه حيث مع الوقت يزداد الغني مالا أكثر ويزداد الفقير فقرا أكثر

ولكن ألا ترى معي أخي الكريم أن مفهوم اليوجينا هو قمة التخلف الذي تحاول أن تطبقه أوربا وتسعى بخطوات واسعة فيه ، وأنها هنا تتشابه مع منطق هتلر النازي 
ألا ترى أن هذا المنطق على المستوى البعيد سيجعلهم يفنون بعضهم البعض بمنطق اليوجينيا وستتبنى كل جهة وتعتمد أسباب للتخلص من الجهة الأخرى 




> التقدم التقني 
> ( ثقافة الفرد - الإبداع - توافر الإمكانيات - الدعم - ..... )
> 
> : وهذا من اهم العوامل التي تكون نتيجة حتمية لدعم الدول أفرادها وحثهم علي الإبداع حتي لو كان بسيطا ً واستقطاب العلماء والمفكرين من شتي أنحاء العالم .. وتلك هي استراتيجية رهيبة لصنع دولة قوية فإن كان السلاح الذي يستخدمة عدوك من صنعك .. هل من الصعب عليك أن تصنع مضاده وأنت الأعلم به ؟ وليس في مجال الأسلحة فقط ولكن قس علي هذا المبدأ الكثير والكثير من ذلك ... وبالنظر إلي بلادنا التي رأت التفكير والتقدم التقني والإنجاز هو فايرس يماثل مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة ( الإيدز ) فقد حرمت علي كل من منحه الله عقلا ً التفكير في التفكير في أن يفكر في الإنجاز ...


أؤيدك في معيار التقدم التقني وأهميته لصنع وطن متحضر وأمة متحضرة
 وعلينا السعي بخطوات مماثلة ومواكبة لما يقوم به الغرب من تقنية 
وخصوصا عندما نرى أن علماءنا يقومون بجهد كبير في مختلف المجالات العلمية وأنهم يراقبوننا عن كثب ويصطادون علماءنا النابغين حتى يحافظوا على استقرار تحضرهم 
أي أننا نعطيهم علماءنا  على طبق من ذهب




> الديموقراطية
> 
> ( حماية الأقلية - حكم الأكثرية - حقوق الإنسان - المعارضة - حرية التعبير عن الرأي - اللامركزية - سيادة القانون - تداول السلطات - حرية التظاهر - حرية التنظيم الحزبي - حرية الاعتقاد - حرية العبادة - .... )
> 
>  : بالبحث عن تلك الكلمة ستجدها مشتقة من كلمة يونانية مكونة من مقطعين " Demos " وتعني العامة - و  " kratia " وتُعني حُكم والكلمة تكون معني " حكم الشعب والعامة " .. انظر لدول العالم الأول ستجد أن الديموقراطية هي شئ مقدس بالنسبة لهم .. هي الشئ الذي يشعرهم بأنهم بشر علي قيد الحياة حيث أن الديموقراطية لا تُعني مجرد مفهوم ضيق عن حُكم الشعب فقط بل انها التوصيف لـ " مجتمع حر " يسير وفقا ً لنظام إجتماعي يسير عليه المجتمع ككل علي شكل أخلاقيات إجتماعية ويشير إلي ثقافة سياسية ، أخلاقية ، قانونية ويندرج تحتها أيضا حقوق الإنسان فلو نظرت في دول تمارس الديموقراطية بحق ستجدها من الدول الموقعة علي ميثاق  الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان وليس مجرد توقيع ولكن هي دول قد طبقت مبادئ حقوق الإنسان علي مواطنيها فذاقوا الديموقراطية .. فتجد الصحفي هناك يعارض الرئيس مباشرة ً وهذا حقه .. اما بالنظر في بلادنا التي جعلت من مفهوم الديموقراطية اشتقاق آخر " Demos " الحكومة - " kratia " كفر مما يُعني الكفر بالحكومة .. فالصفحي هنا " بالجزمة " ولكن الحق أحق ان يُتبع الحكومة جد ٌ ديموقراطية فهي تشيع مبدأ " الديموقراطية للجميع .. للشعب أن يقول ما يريد .. وللحكومة ان تفعل ما تريد " ..



حقوق الإنسان ... لو نعي هذه الجملة جيدا 
هذه الجملة هي مفتاح التحضر 
إن وجد الإنسان حقوقه واطمأن وعاش بأمان .. أنشئ وطن متحضر في جميع النواحي 

أشكرك أخي الكريم على مشاركتك القيمة وأسلوب عرضك السليم 
مع تحفظي على نبرة اليأس الممزوج بالاستهزاء من الوطن التي لمحتها بين طيات مشاركتك والتي ظهرت في الجمل التالية





> وبالنظر إلي بلادنا الجميلة التي خاصمت التقدم منذ زمن بعيد ومازالت تضع إصبعها في أنفها تنظر بعته مبالغ فيه للدول المتقدمة وهي تخطو خطوات رهيبه نحو الهيمنة وتطبيق مفهوم اليوجينيا الذي يتمثل في منع الأغبياء من التكاثر علي الدول المتخلفة ..






> وبالنظر إلي بلادنا التي رأت التفكير والتقدم التقني والإنجاز هو فايرس يماثل مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة ( الإيدز ) فقد حرمت علي كل من منحه الله عقلا ً التفكير في التفكير في أن يفكر في الإنجاز ...





> اما بالنظر في بلادنا التي جعلت من مفهوم الديموقراطية اشتقاق آخر " Demos " الحكومة - " kratia " كفر مما يُعني الكفر بالحكومة .. فالصفحي هنا " بالجزمة " ولكن الحق أحق ان يُتبع الحكومة جد ٌ ديموقراطية فهي تشيع مبدأ " الديموقراطية للجميع .. للشعب أن يقول ما يريد .. وللحكومة ان تفعل ما تريد " ..


بالأمل ورؤية الواقع رؤية صحيحة سنستطيع أن نغير الكثير من واقعنا المؤلم
أما اليأس والاستهزاء سيجعلنا دائما نُرجأ التفكير في الحل لتغيير الواقع معتمدين على أن واقعنا هكذا وسيظل هكذا ولا جدوى من التفكير في واقع جديد

تحياتي أخي الكريم وأشكرك كثيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز حكيم عيون ...
أشكرك كثيراً للفت إنتباهي لهذا الموضوع الثري للعزيزة قلب مصر ...
دمت بود
 :f2: 

أختي العزيزة قلب مصر ...
بمشيئة الله ستكون لي عودة بعد قراءة متأنية للمحتوى 
دمت بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مــــ القلب ................ (1) كيف نكون شعب متحضر*
*أما آن لنا أن نخطو الخطوة الأولى فى رحلة الألف ميــــــــــل*
*إلى متى سنظل نحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو فى موضوعنا هذا*
*أنريدها  حضـــــــــــــــــــــارة وتحضر من نوع جديد محصلشى*
*أنريدها حضارة مكتوب عليها صـــــــــــــــــــنع فى مصــــــــــر*
*جريدة "المصرى اليوم "بدأتها بحملتـــــــــها للنظــــــــــــافة*
*ونحن هنا ما زلنــــــــــــــا "نبحث  كيف نكون شعب متحضر"** مــــ القلب ................ (1) كيف نكون شعب متحضر
وأكيد سيلى ذلك
 مــــ القلب ................ (2) كيف نكون شعب متحضر
 مــــ القلب ................ (3) كيف نكون شعب متحضر
وهكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ذا دواليــــــــــــــــــك*

----------


## نهر الحياة

الغالية ** قلب مصر 


موضوع جميل وثرى للنقاش

لو عرضنا تسئلاتك وردينا عليها وهى 


هل يقاس التحضر والتمدن على أساس الالتزام الديني ؟

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس العلم ؟

أم يقاس تحضر الأمم بمدى ثقافتها وتاريخها ؟

أم أن هذا التحضر يقاس على أساس سلوك أفراد الشعب ؟

أم أن معيار التحضر يقاس على مدى غنى الدولة ؟

أم أنها منظومة تشمل كل تلك المعايير 

أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى لا أعلمها ولم ترد على بالي ؟


انا سوف ارد من وجهة نظرى انا 


انا شيفة ان الالتزام الدينى اساس التمدن والتحضر فتطبيق الدين فى المعاملات بين الافرادوالجماعات يودى الى التحضر 

فرقى الدين فى تعاليمة يرتقى بالانسان 

فالانسان اذا راعى الله وكان امين فى عملة فسوف يرتقى ببلدة وسوف تزدهر الصناعة والزراعة وسوف ياخد كل ذى حق 

فيعم الامن والامان ويطمئن الانسان على نفسة  وعلى من يعول 

ولو اتبع اسس دينة الذى يحثة على العلم الذى به يرتقى بلدة                            

ولو ان الانسا ن طبق الدين فلن ينهب ثروات بلدة ولن ياخذ ما ليس حقة وبذلك يعم الرخاء على بلدة

ان رقى البلاد اساسة فى التزام افرادة بالدين واقول الدين وليس القوانين الوضعية لان الانسان قد يخالف القوانين والقوانين 

الوضعية وضعت ليجد المحتالين فيها ثغرات ويتحاليلوا على القوانين بكل الاشكال انما القوانين التى ينص عليها الدين كلنا 

  يعرف انة ليس بامكان الانسان ان يخالفها ولانه لن ينجوا ابدا من عقاب الله وعقاب ضميرة الذى يوقظة الخوف من عقاب الله

فالدين منظومة ترتقى بالانسان وتحافظ على الثروات وهى اساس تقدم البلاد وانظرى لعهد كعهد عمر بن عبد العزيز كيف 

كان حال البلاد والعباد وكيف كان الازدهار 

فتطبيق الدين بتعاليمة يمنع الانسان من اهدار وقتة فى العمل ويمنعة من اخذ الرشوى واخذ كل ما ليس بحقة

انها وجة نظرى 

لك تحيتى اختى الغاليى ودمتى بخير

----------


## مريـــ أم ـــم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قلب مصر
جزاك الله خيرا 
دى أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى واحب أسجل فيها أعجابي بموضوع المناقشة وأحيكي عليه

بماذا يقاس التحضر والتمدن
اعتقد ان المقاييس دي من وضع الاقوى والمسيطر 
بمعني مين الكبير في عالمنا حاليا
أمريكا . . أوربا . . جايز الصين كمان شويه . .
الكبار هم اللي بيحطوا المقاييس والمعايير دي  :gp: 
ولو بصينا على مستوى اصغر شويه
على مستوى تفكيرينا الشخصي هتلاقي بردووو الكبير كبير وكلامه فوق الكل 
هتلاقي اللي ساكن في المدن مثلا راقي لاسبابه اللي خلته متميز عن غيره المتخلف في القرية
اسلوب معيشة . . تفكير . . اقترابه ولو بالكدب من المقاييس العالمية :Puke: 

انا زيك كنت بزعل لما اسمع كلمة دول متخلفة او عالم تالت او نايمه  ::o: 

كنت بقول ف نفسي هم دول متقدمة ليه
عشان يمتلكوا الفلوس وتشغيلها
بس بيجيبوها ازاى ويعملوا بيها ايه والعالم من حوليهم جيعانه
بلاش نتكلم على اللي بره خلينا نقول على جزء مش قليل من شعوبهم كلهم فقر وجهل و . .

عشان عندهم العلم والاختراعات 
بس بردو عملوا بعلمهم ايه ايه اللي استفاده العالم من العلم ده
ممكن تقولوا استفدنا كتير فـ الطب وفـ الزراعة وفـ الفضاء والاعلام
ماشي بس بردو حوليهم العالم بتموت وتجوع وتنحرف وتتسمم وكله من نتايج علمهم

عشان الحرية وحقوق الانسان
هههههههههههه اكبر كدبة 

. . .


ايه اللي يخليهم عالم اول واحنا تالت
ببساطة احنا 
اه احنا
لما نفقد ثقتنا بنفسنا وبإمكانياتنا وتاريخنا ودينا واخلاقنا . . .
التقدم من وجهة نظري يرتفع ويقل حسب درجة استفادتنا من نفسنا وما نملك ومقدار اعتمادنا على غيرنا في تصريف امورنا

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عشان عندهم العلم والاختراعات 
> 
> بس بردو عملوا بعلمهم ايه ايه اللي استفاده العالم من العلم ده
> ممكن تقولوا استفدنا كتير فـ الطب وفـ الزراعة وفـ الفضاء والاعلام
> ماشي بس بردو حوليهم العالم بتموت وتجوع وتنحرف وتتسمم وكله من نتايج علمهم 
> عشان الحرية وحقوق الانسان
> هههههههههههه اكبر كدبة  
> . . . 
> 
> ...


*إييـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*
*يـــــــــــــــــ أم مريم ــــــــا* 
*هما عملوا اللى عليهم*
*وإدونا مساعدات عسكرية وإقتصادية بالهبل*
*مليارات من الدولات سنويا*
*المعونات العسكرية أكلها الصدأ*
*و المعونات الإقتصادية أكلوها فى كروشهم*
*حكامنا*
*وبيها زاد فسادهم* 
*وزاد تشبسهم بالكرسى*
*عاوزين إييه من الدول المتقدمة*
*أكتر من كده*
*ييجوا يزرعوا بدلكم*
*ييجوا يخترعوا بدلكم*
*ييجوا يشتغلوا بدلكم*
*فلوس وبعتوا* 
*خبراء وبعتوا*
*ده حتى إسرائيل المتقدمة*
*بعتت خبراءها فى الزراعة وما خفى كان أعظم*
*ويمكن الأفضل ليكم*
*أنتوا مش عايزين معونات ومساعدات*
*لا أنتوا عاوزين حكام أجانب يحكموكم*
*واحد ألبانى تركى زى محمد على باشا*
*ولا واحد أمريكانى كده زى حسين أوباما*
*بس يرضوا حكامكم*
*اللى متشبسين فى الكراسى*
*ورافضين يلعبوا*
*لعبة الكراسى الموسيقية* 

**

*وخدى يا أم مريم*
*إتسلى بديت*

*مرحلة ما بعد الملوخية*

* كتب*   على سلامة    ٤/ ٣/ ٢٠٠٩
بنت بلد..
وهانم..
وفلاحة من كفر البطيخ..
وست بيت..
وَنَفسها حلو ف الطبيخ..
ودمها زى العسل
تتشعبط ف ميكروباص
وتحلم توصل المريخ..
أما عن مرحلة ما بعد الملوخية
مفيش أى شىء عنها
ف كتب التاريخ..
غير تعادل الأهلى وبتروجيت
واستعداد مصر لشم النسيم
وتوفير العلف والبصل والفسيخ..
انظر صفحة اتناشر
تلاقى نفس الحاجات
من أيام ميكى وسمير..
مسكنات وحقن تخدير..
ومن وزير لوزير..
نقول دى موجة وبكرة تفك..
ونتكلم عن الأمن
ونخاف م الفيس بوك..
ومن حاجات كتير..
وف كل شارع لجنة مرور
تفتش ع المثلث والشنطة
وتعدى صناديق التزوير..
والدنيا ماشية وشغالة..
لسه يا دوب واخدين بالنا
إن مصر الرقيقة
الناعمة زى الحرير
بتعيش فوق كوم زبالة..
وكل يوم تعدى
وتتفرج عليها عيون
تندب فيهم مليون رصاصة..
مبدعين
ومسؤولين
واونطجية
ومفكرين وساسة
لا حد قال عيب كده
ولا حد قال يا ناس
مصر أغلى من كل الكراسى
من أول الكرسى
اللى عندى ف البلكونة
ولحد كرسى الرياسة..

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الأخت الغالية الفاضلة قلب مصر
> 
> الف شكر لموضوعك الرائع القيم
> وفعلا الكلام اللى م القلب لازم يدخل القلب
> ومعكى حق كلنا بنتوجع لما يتقال علينا دول العالم الثالث ودول متخلفة
> ولكن صحيح علمائنا متفوقين ومهرة ولكن اين المناخ الذى يسمح بالتطور
> أين الحقوق ومن منا يقوم بالواجبات على أكمل وجه
> القناعة الشخصية عند كل مصرى انه ظلم وقهر فكيف يعطى ويمنح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهناك مقوله مشهورة كفاية عليهم على قد فلوسهم ..............
> ...



الفاضل أمير المطر  :f: 
أهلا بك معنا 
بشكرك على مشاركتنا النقاش ....

ولي تعقيب على بعض ما ورد في مشاركة حضرتك





> القناعة الشخصية عند كل مصرى انه ظلم وقهر فكيف يعطى ويمنح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهناك مقوله مشهورة كفاية عليهم على قد فلوسهم ..............


للأسف إن سيطر هذا الشعور على أبناء أي شعب فهذا كفيل بأن يجعلهم في آخر الصفوف دائما.
وفي اعتقادي أن أبناء مصر ليس لديهم هذا الشعور المحبط  بهذا الشكل وأن قناعاتهم لم تصل بهم إلى هذا الحد من الظلم
وما نمر به من فترات محن يكشف جيدا عن معدن هذا الشعب وأصله الثابت والضارب في جذور هذا الوطن لآلاف السنين


> المنظومة كلها من الأول سيدتى بها خلل والعلاج يبدأ من اولى المراحل
> يعنى من التعليم الاهتمام بالتعليم هو الأساس وطبعا حضرتك أكيد لمستى مشكلتنا
> المتطورة بالتعليم للان مش عارفين ياخدوا قرار بكل كوادرنا الماهرة
> تفضل الشهادة الأبتدائية والا يلغوها نظام الثانوية العامة يبقى على ما هو عليه
> والا يرجعوا للنظام القديم


واتفق معك تماما في أن هناك الكثير من المنظومات الخاطئة التي تحتاج إلى إعادة تخطيط وإعادة إدارة 
وأن اهتمامنا بالتعليم وتوجيه طاقاتنا للنهوض به سيوفر علينا الكثير من السنوات حتى نكون في مصاف الدول الكبرى
التعليم والعملية التعليمية يستنفذون الكثير منا والعائد غير مجدي وخريج الجامعة بالرغم من تعبه وسهره الليالي إلا أنه لا يكون ملما بمجريات الثقافة العالمية

الفاضل أمير المطر  :f: 
أشكرك كثيرا على نقاشك وفي انتظار تواجدك معنا دائما 
مع تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> تحية تقدير للأخت الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع (قلب مصر) على هذا الطرح المائز،
> وتحية إجلال لكل حرف كُتب في هذه الصفحة يحمل معه الكثير من الوعي الفكري والحب لهذا البلد.
> وبعد فإن اختلاف الهدف الذي يصبو إلى تحقيقه كل فرد منا هو أمر رئيسي في فهم أسباب اختلاف السبل التي يتبعها كل شخص أو مجموعة أشخاص لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
> وينبغي قبل قيام أفراد المجتمع بالعمل، فرادى أو جماعات، على أن يكون مجتمعهم متحضرا،
> أن يتم أولا تحديد معايير عامة لتحضر المجتمعات، وتقر الغالبية بصحة هذه المعايير ومن ثم تحديد آليات ونُهُج شاملة بغية تحقيق هذا التحضر.
> فالبعض يرى مفهوم التحضر كما قاله حافظ إبراهيم على لسان مصر في قصيدة مصر تتحدث عن نفسها:
> وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق فالعلم وحده ليس يُجدي
> وآخرون يتخذون قول محمد إقبال منهجا للوصول إلى سعادة الدنيا حين قال:
> ...



الأخ الفاضل إيهاب فؤاد  :f: 
أهلا بحضرتك وأشكرك كثيرا على مشاركتك الأكثر من رائعة ..



> وينبغي قبل قيام أفراد المجتمع بالعمل، فرادى أو جماعات، على أن يكون مجتمعهم متحضرا،
> أن يتم أولا تحديد معايير عامة لتحضر المجتمعات، وتقر الغالبية بصحة هذه المعايير ومن ثم تحديد آليات ونُهُج شاملة بغية تحقيق هذا التحضر.
> فالبعض يرى مفهوم التحضر كما قاله حافظ إبراهيم على لسان مصر في قصيدة مصر تتحدث عن نفسها:
> وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق فالعلم وحده ليس يُجدي
> وآخرون يتخذون قول محمد إقبال منهجا للوصول إلى سعادة الدنيا حين قال:
> إذا الإيمان ضاع فلا أمان ولا دنيا لمن لم يُحيِ دينا
> والبعض يؤمن بما يراه الشاعر الذي قال:
> بالعلم والمال يبني الناس ملكهم لم يُبنَ مُلكٌ على جهلٍ وإقلالِ
> وآخرون يقيسون التحضر بقدرة أفراد المجتمع الواحد على تقبل التنوع المتناغم والتعددية الفكرية والدينية والأيديولوجية،
> ...


في الاقتباس السابق معايير مختلفة ورد ذكرها 
وملخص هذه المعايير :
العلم والأخلاق والإيمان والدين والمال وقبول التعددية الإيديولوجية الفكرية والعدالة الاجتماعية وإصلاح ذات البين ومجموعة القيم والمبادئ
وتحدذنا في المشاركات السابقة عن معظم هذه المعايير وعلى أن اختلاف وجهات النظر أوجد صعوبة في تحديد ماهية المعايير المحددة التي يُحكم من خلالها على تحضر الشعوب

وكان رأي حضرتك هو التالي


> وعلى الرغم من اختلاف وجهات النظر وتباينها على هذا النحو، فإن الإيمان بفكرة الحاجة الملحة إلى بناء المجتمع على أسس متينة بهدف تنشئة أجيال صالحة قوية في المستقبل،
> هي اللبنة الأساسية التي يتمحور حولها أي عمل يؤدي إلى القيام بذلك


أي أن حضرتك ترى أن التنشئة الصالحة للأجيال القادمة هي التي ستنشئ وطن متحضر
وأتفق معك تماما في هذا الرأي وأعتقد أن هذه التنشئة الصالحة ستتحقق إذا ما نظرنا ووضعنا في اعتبارنا مجموعة المعايير والمبادئ والقيم  والتي تم نقاشها من قبل .
أي أنها منظومة متكاملة كلها تقود لبعضها البعض ولن نستطيع الإمساك بزمام معيار واحد فقط أو مجموعة قليلة من المعايير ونحكم من خلالها بأن توافرها سيُنشئ وطن متحضر 

أشكرك أخي الكريم على ما تفضلت وشاركتنا به واعتز حقيقة بكل ما كتبته وفي انتظار مشاركتك دائما 
مع تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ألسلام عليكم 
> 
> قلب مصر الكبير والغالي 
> 
> أختي الحبيبة أم يوسف 
> 
> طرح جميل وأجمل ما فيه 
> 
> أنه من القلب ويصل إلى القلب .
> ...


الأخت الحبيبة نور  :f: 
بشكرك من قلبي على مدي فهمك واستيعابك لمعنى أن يكون القلب هو الموصل الجيد لما نود أن نقوم به من أفعال
فعندما نحب وطننا بقلبنا سنفكر جيدا بعقلنا كيف يتقدم هذا الوطن وكيف يرتقي إلى الإمام
في انتظار متابعتك معنا دائما 
أرق وأطيب أمنياتي لك أختى الحبيبة
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

نرى دائما من أسباب نهوض أي دولة هو الاهتمام بالموهوبين ولكن في مصر يتغير المفهوم وهو الاهتمام بالموهومين
مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أن الموهوم يطلق على كل فقير يداه قصيرة لا يعرف ألا  رغيف العيش البلدي يأكله ويحمد الله ولا يعرف
العيش الفينو أو الكي زر وإذا ذهب الموهوم الفقير ألا أحد المسئولين وأراه  ما لدية  من قدرات فنية أو علمية أو غيرها ينظر إلية
ويقول له يا بني دى مش ليك في واحد يستحقه أكثر منك   مكانكم مش هنا  توجد مستشفى الموهومين الفقراء العلاج
بالمجاني لمدى الحياة وإذا أبتسم  وقال ليك أعطيني السيرة الماضية ليك حتى ألقيه في القمامة لأن سلة المهملات جديدة ولم
ألقى فيه ألا إطفاء السجائر
فهل الشاب الفقير في هذه الحالة ماذا يفعل ؟

أذا كان ما سلم بيده السلطة لاهتمام بهؤلاء الموهوبين يعطيهم كأس اليأس 

فما هو الحل

----------


## النيزك

من الصعب علي اي مصري يحب مصر ان يسمع  ان مصر من دول العالم الثالث  او (المتخلفة)!!!!!.
مصر التي كانت منارة العلم و زهرة الحضارة و التقدم   زمااااااااااااان ( قول للزمان ارجع يازمان)
مصر التي انجبت  مجموعة من العلماء في العصر الحديث ابتداء من سميرة موسي و مجدي يعقوب ونجيب محفوظ و اخيرا احمد زويلو غيرهم من الالالالالالاف المفكرينو المبتكرين و المخترعين .
لكن السؤل دلوقتي   ما السبب في هذا التخلف؟
احاول اعرض بعض ارائ المتواضعة 
1) الموارد المالية: مصر بها موارد مالية و طبيعية خطيرة تمنعها من تلقي المعونة من اي دول خارجية لكن 
لو تم صرفها في مصارفها الشرعية مش في بنوك سويسرا 
الموارد دي مثل ( قناة السويس, السياحة, مناجم الصحراء الغربية,موارد البحر الاحمر و غيرهاااااااااااااااااااا كتير )
2) الالتزام الديني: الالتزام الدين و التدين مش عيب و لا حرام و يكون سبب تخلفنا لكن اللي بيحصل في مصر دا حرام
مليون تيار ديني و مليون هدف منهم اللي هدفه الدعوة و منهم اللي هدفه الحكم و منهم اللي لا  له في دا ولا دا و هو بس عاوز يعمل تيار و يلم شوية شباب جنبه و كل تيار مشغول بهدفه لا بيحس علي الفكر و لا التجديد هدف ديني بحت فين الشباب اللي هايكون مفكر او مخترع او مكتشف!!!!!!!!!!!.
3)الشعب نفسه: و الله الشعب الله يكون في عونه مش بيلحق يفوق من الخيطة الا  ويلاقي التانية بالله عليكم قولولي  امتي هايفوق من الخبط دا عشان يعرف يفكر؟؟؟؟؟.
المستوي الاجتماعي عمال ينزل  ينزل  لحد ما بقي في الحديد المؤهل العالي ملوش لازمة  يبقي يتعلم ليه ما يخرج يتعلم صنعه تاكله عيش احسن من الجوع
4) ( فوت علينا بكرة): طبعا عرفتم مين المقصود؟؟؟؟؟؟
                                            حبايبنا الحلوين ( الحكومــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة)
حكومتنا سياسة خارجية جميلة جدا و هي ( من خاف سلم)او ( امشي جنب الحيط)
سياسة داخلية فظيعة و هي ( اللي يجي في الريش بقشيش) وحاجة تناية ( و هي بيدي لا بيد عمر) يعني انهب انا احسن ما حد تاني يجي و ياخد ودي طبعا سياسة قايمة علي نهب كل ثروات البلدو بيع اراضي  الدولة و تحطيم الشباب بمعني 
ان الشاب شغال فبي بلده اجير عند اجنبي يبقي الغربة احسن له فالشباب كلها بتسافر اكرملها 
هايقعدو بيعو في الاراضي بتاعت الدولة لحد ما هانصحي في يوم  نلاقي مصر بقت زي فلسطين كل ارضها متباعة يعني ممكن اصحي من النوم الصبح الاقي واحد اجنبي نايم جنبي و بيقولي السرير دا بتاعي
و في النهاية المبدأ السايد اللي معهوش ميلزموش و طبعا المبدا دا حدث ولا حرج



 اعزروني انا اتكلمت  بالعامية عشان اقدر اعبر عن اللي جوايا

                                                             النيزك ( احمد جابر)

----------


## h.daboor

بارك الله فيكم مفهمتش حاجه  ههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *فما هو الحل؟!*


تركنا ما هو الحل؟ وأصبح النقاش كله حول القلب (قلب مصر) ولا العقل (العبدلله) أيهما السبيل لنصبح بلدا متحضرا؟!

فلنبدأ بشئ بسيط على سبيل المثال لا الحصر

مظاهرة مليونية نخرج فيها للشوارع نطالب حكومتنا الرشيدة برصيف للمشاة نمشى عليه حتى لا نزاحم السيارات فى الطريق المرسوم لها...فيها حاجة ديت؟!
أول الطريق للتحضر هو الرصيف الذى سنمشى عليه لنصل لهدفنا الأسمى "التحضر"!






نريد الرصيف ..لا لإحتلال الرصيف
نموت ويحيا الرصيف!

----------


## h.daboor

الرصيف منزل للضعفاء وان الرصيف مهم في الحياه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بارك الله فيكم مفهمتش حاجه ههههه


**
*دبور يا أبنى  إييه بالضبط اللى أنت مش فاهمه*
*كمان ديت محتاج فيها درس خصوصى مش كفايه الدروس الخصوصية اللى أبوك تعبان ماديا بسببها زيه زى كل أولياء أمور تلاميذ وتلميذات المحروسة مصر!...سيبك من كل الكلام ده وألتفت لدروسك أحسن وبطل تحفظ وحاول تفهم ودى حتكون أول خطوة من ناحيتك فى طريق تحضر مصر وإنتقالها من صفوف الدول المتخلفة  إلى صفوف الدول المتحضرة والمتقدمة!*  :good:

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

فقراء  مصر من القلب ألى الله

 ربنا يكرمنا نحن منهم

 ولينا ربنا نشكى ألية

مع تحيات عرابى

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

:Plane: أبن النيل حيران من مائك كل التلوث فية ولكن بنشرب وربنا يحفظنا :Evil 2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فقراء مصر من القلب ألى الله
> 
> ربنا يكرمنا نحن منهم
> 
> ولينا ربنا نشكى ألية
> 
> مع تحيات عرابى


 :f2: 
أهلا ومرحبا بك يا عرابى وجه قبلى 
وأكيد رسوماتك الكاريكاتورية  
ستتحسن مع مرور الأيام

 ::no3:: 

 ::mazika2::

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*موضوع جميل جدا ومهم جدا
ويمكن تكون بلدنا من الدول النايمه علشان كل  الاسباب اللى حضرتك اقرتحتها
علشان مش بنستغل دينا صح وتريخنا مظبوط
واتنم اكون معاكم فى هذا النقاش الجميل*

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بجد احنا بلادنا حلوه اوى وده لو نفاق وله حزب
لكن بجد العيب بعد من الناس اللى ديما يقول هو يعنى الدنيا هتقف عليه
لو فكره هيلقيها هتقف عليه علشان فيه غيره كتير بيقولو نفس الكلم
يبقا نبدا بانفسنا الاول
وناتى بعد ذلك بالجمتمع
وشكرا على الموضوع وانا معاكم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> _بجد احنا بلادنا حلوه اوى وده لو نفاق وله حزب_
> _لكن بجد العيب بعد من الناس اللى ديما يقول هو يعنى الدنيا هتقف عليه_
> _لو فكره هيلقيها هتقف عليه علشان فيه غيره كتير بيقولو نفس الكلم_
> _يبقا نبدا بانفسنا الاول_
> _وناتى بعد ذلك بالجمتمع_
> _وشكرا على الموضوع وانا معاكم_


 
*عزيزتى الأخت فاطمة غازى*


*




أسطوانات مشروخة.. ومفقودة

٢٦/ ١/ ٢٠٠٩
فى أوائل القرن الماضى كانت البيوت المصرية تحرص على اقتناء «الجرامافون»، وكان يتم تشغيله يدوياً ليستمع الناس لأغانى عبده الحامولى وصالح عبدالحى ولوردكاش، والآنسة أم كلثوم والأستاذ محمد عبدالوهاب، ومنولوجات حسن فايق ومحمد سليمان، كما كانت هناك أسطوانات لمشاهير قراء القرآن الكريم، وفى مقدمتهم الشيخ محمد رفعت، 
وكانت معظم هذه الأسطوانات تحمل ماركات بيضافون وكايروفون، ومن أشهرها الأسطوانة العالمية «His Master Voice» التى كانت تحمل الشعار المشهور للكلب الذى «يهوهو» فى البوق، وكثيراً ما كانت إبرة التشغيل تخدش سطح الأسطوانة فتحدث بها شروخ، تتلفها وتؤذى حاسة السمع، ومنذ ذلك الحين انتشرت عبارة «الأسطوانة المشروخة»، تعبيراً عن الكلام المعاد والمكرر..

نقلا عن المصرى اليوم


*



*هاكم إسطوانه مشروخه  أخرى عمال تكرر نفس النغمة الفاضية "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... "نبدأ بأنفسنا الأول" ... نظرية فاشلة ...الإتجاه للفرد ونقول له " إبدأ بنفسك الأول" ......النظام و الراعى غير الصالح يريد ترسيخ هذا الفكر الفاشل فى ذهن الفرد (فى ذهن المواطن) بدون أن يفكر هذا النظام الفاشل أن التغيير لا بد أن يجئ عن طريق الراعى الصالح ومالكوش إلا الراعى الصالح و القدوة والمثال لشعبه ( الرعية).... لو صلح الراعى لصلحت الرعية ولصلحت الأمة كلها...قبل الرسول صلى الله عليه السلام كانت الفوضى و الفساد ووأد البنات والجاهلية وعبادة الأصنام ثم جاء الرسول (الراعى الصالح الأمين) فكان التغيير الأكبر والإنتقال من الجاهلية و الكفر وعبادة الأصنام إلى الإسلام وعبادة الله وحده*

----------

